# My Spotted Tennessee Walker critique



## PrincessBarbie

What do you think?She is the best horse I have ever owned!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She looks straggly and I don't see much of a topline. 

Isn't it supposed to be spring/summer there?


----------



## waresbear

You didn't post an age, but the horse looks very young, like a yearling. Other than the shaggy, uneven shedding which makes this little one look unthrifty, I can't tell you anything from that picture.


----------



## tinyliny

She is underfed . might need worming. She looks like a horse that is not getting enough of the correct nutrients. Sorry, but that's what I see. She could be really gorgeous if she were fed up proper like.


----------



## Roperchick

According to her barn it says the filly is 1yr 11 months

Have you had her since birth? It says you got her 2 yrs ago.


She definitely looks in need of a lot of groceries.

Other than that if you are looking for confo critique you need to post proper pictures for that.


----------



## Elana

At first glance I just wanted to say.. bleah.. but that is really her over all condition. Looking closer she seems to have substantial bone and nice big roomy hocks. Due to the angle the topline is deceiving. 

She looks very young. I suggest she have access to more feed and grow up more before you get on her and ride. I think with weight and growth this mare might be a "sleeper." She might be quite nice.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

I have been feeding her rice bran and triple C.She is young, she is almost two years old.I have been worming her regularly.She had worms when I got her, and she was 4 months old at the time and didn't know anything about it until the veterinarian confirmed it by doing a fecal examination.The worms must have occurred before she reached one year old.She is slightly large now.I took some pictures of her from behind to get a shot of her belly to prove I have been feeding her rice bran and triple C but I can't upload the pictures I tried.I will have to ask the moderator if I can upload them on this thread if I can't then I will add better pictures Monday.I have to get a pasture for her because I had to leave my hometown due to a personal situation with a man(He don't know what he is doing when it comes to horses). He offered to train my horse and I am not going to let him because he trained his own and he bucked me off and I landed in rocks and my elbow was tore all to pieces the bone almost showed. I am going to hire a professional trainer that trains Tennessee Walkers.Thanks for the feedback.I am glad I came to this forum because I learn about horses from professionals.I learn things that I didn't know about.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How much hay does she get?


----------



## PrincessBarbie

She very seldom eats hay.She loves rice bran more than anything.She is not grown up yet.She is more longer now and she is a good size filly right now.It is estimated that when she is full grown measuring from hoof to knee she will stand 16.1 hh or better she's going to be quite huge people say.She is gaining weight and that is a plus.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

What hay is best for a horse that is good quality?She eats grass,2 pounds of rice bran 2 times a day,and 1 1/2 pound of triple C 2 times per day.


----------



## Honeysuga

The muscle line going down her rump, her puny defined neck and shoulder, and pointed and stunted appearance tell me she is seriously underweight and malnourished. She is almost 2 and looks no older than a yearling. Id imagine you can probably see her ribs if she were shed out properly(lack of which is probably due to malnutrition). Horses happily eat hay constantly, even at young ages. So either there is something seriously wrong with her health wise or your hay is extremely poor quality. 

If you dont know much about horses you need to find an experienced horseperson or vet to help you out with her nutrition.

Im not trying to be rude, but I am concerned for the animals wellbeing.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Yikes. This horse is very seriously underweight. Her body mass is nowhere near where it should be, to match the bone she obviously has. She looks way younger than she really is and this is not a good sign.

She needs hay and lots of it. Don't just give her food she likes. It is obviously not working. Good quality hay will keep her busy, put weight on her and get her in decent condition. At the moment, she is in less than desirable condition. 

Give her hay for breakfast, lunch with the supplements you give her and then hay again in the evening. With her lunch, add a pound or two of Senior Feed. Make sure she is clear of worms and is up to date on her shots. Have her teeth checked also. She should begin looking much better in a couple of weeks. This is pretty much how we feed our (often starving), rescue horses. 

Lizzie


----------



## Tryst

PrincessBarbie said:


> What hay is best for a horse that is good quality?She eats grass,2 pounds of rice bran 2 times a day,and 1 1/2 pound of triple C 2 times per day.


A good quality grass hay and perhaps some alfalfa. It would suggest you consult with your vet as he will know what hay is available in your area, as quality and type of grass varies from region to region. Se should have access to good quality grass hay at all times until she gets up to a good weight.


----------



## Elana

I look at this photo and along with seeing a seriously underfed horse I see a bunch of other stuff. One is the red device that looks to be some sort of cattle oiler. It and the wire attached to it are a horse trap waiting to happen. Pick up that loose wire before horse or cow gets tangled up in it and hurt. down by the barn there is a piece of machinery or wagon that does not belong where livestock can get hung up in it. There is also an old window frame there.. another foot trap for a horse. 

This horse is not bad but she needs more groceries and looks very much like she is kept the same as her environment. Needs a general pick up and clean up and some attention to things such as worming and feed. She will either have issues from being poorly fed or have issues getting caught up in the junk in her environment. 

If you love this horse and she is the best horse you ever had, then feed her better, worm her regularly, pick up and clean up her living space so it is safe and treat her like the best horse you ever had. I notice her feet are not in the photo. The rest of this image has me wondering about the condition of her feet as well.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

If I had a close up picture of her you would see that she is gaining weight.What I will do they sell alfalfa hay at Tractor Supply and I will do what Tryst told me to do.I am going to buy her some carrots when I go out to town.The barn I have her at is not mine it is my friend's what I plan to do is clean the barn up until I can put her in a stable that is safe.I do need a more experienced horseman because evidently he trained his own horse and he bucks people off and it hurts.My horse is not getting trained by him.My horse needs to be at least 650 pounds or more and I am working on getting her bigger.She had worms when I first got her and I didn't know she had them until the veterinarian confirmed it .They are cured now thank goodness and her worming is up to date.She is not underfed I am not going to let that happen.When I am around she will always be taken care of properly.I want to be a good horse lady that is my goal when it comes to my horse and any horse I come into contact with.I will clean the barn up as soon as possible.I am taking this advice very seriously.Thank you for your feedback
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Good for you, considering everyone's criticism with a level head, PrincessBarbie.

Since you have a Tractor Supply, what about buying some Standlee Alfalfa Pellets or Timothy/grass pellets? They are hay, just processed into pellets that are sometimes more palatable to horses, and I've found them to be very good quality. Pour water into the bucket of pellets 30 minutes or so before feeding it to her so that it is mushy. Start slow, but bring her up to eating 6-7 lbs per day. If you are feeding her alfalfa hay, give her grass hay pellets. If you feed her grass hay, give her alfalfa pellets. 

You might look into finding a local hay supplier also, instead of TSC for your hay. I've found that while they are very reasonable about most things, their hay can be pricey because they only sell Tidy Wrap bales (at least where I live, anyways.) If you can find a supplier, you can get quite a few square bales at a time. Offer your filly 10-15 lb of hay (half a bale) daily if you are feeding pellets too, or anywhere from 20-25 lbs without pellets, as well as her rice bran. When looking for good hay, check to see if the hay smells good, is soft in texture (no huge stalks/brittle pieces), and still leafy. Hay that has all of those qualities is generally at least decent.

Having constant hay around will help her out a LOT and she'll probably be looking great in a few months!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

PrincessBarbie said:


> She very seldom eats hay.She loves rice bran more than anything.She is not grown up yet.She is more longer now and she is a good size filly right now.It is estimated that when she is full grown measuring from hoof to knee she will stand 16.1 hh or better she's going to be quite huge people say.She is gaining weight and that is a plus.





PrincessBarbie said:


> What hay is best for a horse that is good quality?She eats grass,2 pounds of rice bran 2 times a day,and 1 1/2 pound of triple C 2 times per day.


Grass and Timothy Orchard. She should have it infront of her nose 24/7.


----------



## Saddlebag

Senior feed is recommend for horses 5 and up, not youngsters. Timothy hay is a good grass hay to feed. Even if she is on grass there is a risk of founder when it's in it's active growth stage. Always offer her hay even when on pasture. Unless the vet advised feeding rice bran you might want to reduce it to half. If you go with pelleted hay, rather than dampen it scatter it over a wide an area as you can so she nibbles the pellets rather than bolt them down. An old wooden kitchen table with sides added is excellent.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

I will get her the pelleted hay and feed her 6lbs-7lbs per day,rice bran 5lbs per day,and triple C 5lbs per day.Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

PrincessBarbie said:


> I will get her the pelleted hay and feed her 6lbs-7lbs per day,rice bran 5lbs per day,and triple C 5lbs per day.Thank you for the advice.


Anyone correct me if I'm wrong.. but 10 lbs of hard feed a day?? so that's 5lbs each meal... if fed twice a day. plus the hay. 

I feel that's a lot of food for a young horse. Especially when she's only at 3lbs, 1.5lbs per meal at the moment....


----------



## PrincessBarbie

I have to increase her food intake if other members think she is underweight.I've been doing what I am supposed to.She turned 2 years old by the way today so she is officially a filly and I fed her some carrots and she loves them but not a whole lot of them while most horse don't like carrots at all and that's a good thing.Only 25-50% of the horse population love carrots because I seen a video of a member of this forum try to feed his horse a carrot and he would not eat it.She has great bloodline.Three of her ancestors were WGC.I have $50,000 invested in her that's a lot of money.Thanks again for the advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Yikes. $50,000? How did you ever manage to put that much into her? 

Lizzie


----------



## sinsin4635

I'm sorry., I find that a little hard to swallow. You say you have $50,000 invested in her? Are you sure you don't mean $50.00 or $500.00 ?


----------



## PrincessBarbie

15,000 at the most it went toward vet bill,food,tack,supplies,and hoof care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Over graining a horse can lead to problems though. Going from 3lbs to 10lbs is a huge increase. Since this is a younger horse, and I really don't have much experience with young horses, would it be wise to give a horse THAT much grain at such a young age?


----------



## trailhorserider

I just wanted to point out that 4-5 lbs of rice bran really scares me! 

Some rice bran has added calcium, but not all rice bran does. If your rice bran does not supply extra calcium, you are going to end up with a really screwed up calcium to phosphorous ratio. Meaning a horse with weak bones because her body is being robbed of calcium.

I personally would cut wayyyy back on the rice bran. Maybe a pound or two max, and only then if it has added calcium. She is growing and you sure don't want her to have weakened bones. (Although calcium/phosphorous ratio is important in a horse of any age).

I know everyone out there hates alfalfa, but here in Arizona we feed LOTS of it and the horses are all fat and shiny. I personally would add some alfalfa pellets or hay to her diet. I think a 50/50 mix of alfalfa to grass hay is ideal.


----------



## franknbeans

PrincessBarbie said:


> I have to increase her food intake if other members think she is underweight.I've been doing what I am supposed to.She turned 2 years old by the way today so she is officially a filly and I fed her some carrots and she loves them but not a whole lot of them while most horse don't like carrots at all and that's a good thing.Only 25-50% of the horse population love carrots because I seen a video of a member of this forum try to feed his horse a carrot and he would not eat it.She has great bloodline.Three of her ancestors were WGC.I have $50,000 invested in her that's a lot of money.Thanks again for the advice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As I explained in your other thread
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-jobs/looking-hire-professional-trainer-virginia-187714/
most horses like carrots, and again it has really nothing to do with anything. Please get some help for this horse. I am concerned that you are in way over your head, judging from some of your other threads....... for example, you have had the horse over a year and are just now getting grooming supplies?
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/what-grooming-supplies-should-i-get-184738/

Could you post a picture of her feet? I would love to see them......thanks.


----------



## Saddlebag

I have brought horses in this condition up to par on timothy hay, grass and oats. I start the oats at 1 coffee cup once daily then on the fourth day feed it twice daily, gradually building up to approx. 2 lbs twice daily. Once the weight is on, the oats are backed off to a pound 2x daily. By feeding hay along with available grass the horses get a variety of nutrients. They seem to know what they need and will graze so long then head for the hay. They also get a cup of loose salt in a pan that is replenished as needed, plus a lick that's out of the weather. This feeding program has worked on various breeds that were badly underweight. I've never had a problem getting weight on a horse. Luck? Maybe but so far my program has worked well.


----------



## TBforever

this may help with nutrition

Feeding Young Horses for Sound Growth


----------



## MyBrandy

I have successfully used alfalfa cubes soaked in water (make like a mash from it) to add mass to my 2 year old - I did add 1/2 lb. rice bran to the morning and the night meal. It worked great.. The water is very important to keep them hydrated, I never feed dry cubes due to hazard of choking.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

That is good MyBrandy.I won't feed my horse too much because it she can colic on the feed.1 1/2lbs of rice bran 2 times a day,1lbs of triple C 2 times per day,and 5lbs of a of hay per day.I can't see her ribs much and that's a good thing that means she is putting on weight.She sometimes eats dirt and that's a big no no.I'm trying my best with my horse.I will discuss what happened yesterday in another category because it would not be appropriate for me to discuss it in this thread.It is believed that Barbie is part Arabian because she has a thick neck.I love my horse and want to the right thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

If it is the horse in the picture in your first post, that neck is NOT thick. And she is NOT TWH? But she is a cross? And from your posts in your other thread you think she is ready to ride? I sure wouldn't if she were mine.


----------



## MyBrandy

She may be gradually eased into feeding more feed, but she really needs more roughage.. the soaked hay cubes really work well, they keep the horse hydrated and make the meal more appetizing - If she likes rice bran - mix it in - she is familiar with the scent - she will dive right in  You don't have to do straight alfalfa cubes, you can get timothy hay cubes in your feed store, just soak them in luke warm water for 1/2 hour, add in the rice bran and stir - start with small amount of the cubes.. I used this recipe for the winter (with no grain) - it keeps them hydrated and it's lots of roughage so it keeps the gut moving. If she eats dirt you might want to use "Sand Clear" product because she is most likely ingesting sand which will lead to colic sooner or later


----------



## bexxo

If she is eating dirt or mud it may be because she is lacking some mineral. Buy her a salt/mineral lick and she will likely stop. (They are very cheap at TSC or any farm store.)

Horses may also eat mud if they are hungry or bored. Horses are grazing animals and are happy and healthy eating all day long on grass or hay. I've never heard of a horse not eating hay or grass.... people around my way always try upping quality hay or allowing access to hay 24\7 instead of mass increases in grain. 

Best of luck with her.


----------



## SketchyHorse

PrincessBarbie said:


> That is good MyBrandy.I won't feed my horse too much because it she can colic on the feed.1 1/2lbs of rice bran 2 times a day,1lbs of triple C 2 times per day,and *5lbs of a of hay per day*.I can't see her ribs much and that's a good thing that means she is putting on weight.She sometimes eats dirt and that's a big no no.I'm trying my best with my horse.I will discuss what happened yesterday in another category because it would not be appropriate for me to discuss it in this thread.It is believed that Barbie is part Arabian because she has a thick neck.I love my horse and want to the right thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She needs to be getting WAAAAYY more than 5lbs of hay a day. A horse's diet should consist MOSTLY of roughage (hay/grass) than grains. That's like a snack for my horse. An average 1,200lb animal should get about 20lbs of hay/grass per day (if it's good quality grass & hay). Because she's under in condition you really want to just let her eat hay free choice or do something like alfalfa or timothy cubes like other people have suggested. 

5lbs is like 1 flake of hay >.> My mare gets 8 flakes a day. That's about 32lbs of a hay EVERY day. Granted she's far bigger than your girl & gets ridden 5 times a week. Up the hay.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Echoing the others here. Up the hay and cut way down on the rice bran. Also agree with Elana regarding her living space, it really needs to be made horse-safe.

If she's not eating hay when you give it to her I would be wondering if her teeth are in need of a check. Young horses' teeth need regular checks to remove any sharp bits that could cause ulceration (and would explain why she's preferring the mushy bran to rough hay). Get your vet to have a look and see if the teeth need floating and if there are any ulcers in there.

ETA: Yikes, just checked your "Good News" thread - she's 13.3hh and 530lb (240kg)?? She really really needs more feed, OP, under those winter woolies she is severely underweight.


----------



## Kayella

My yearling Paint is 13.1hh and is at least 600 pounds. That should give you an idea about how underweight she is. Every horse prefers grass over hay, it's like us preferring steak over beef jerky. I believe on the rice bran label, it says to feed 1-2 pounds of it a day at MOST. She needs as much hay as possible to get some forage into her diet. Get a fecal done on her to see what worms she has. Just because she's been wormed doesn't mean she doesn't have worms. I wormed my yearling twice and his fecal showed round worm eggs, so I'm worming him again. Get her teeth checked and get her some good quality hay that's not stemmy. She might not like the hay because it's too stemmy or too poor quality for a horse. Let us know if you have any questions, because we're here to help. Whoever is helping you currently doesn't seem like a reliable source.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrincessBarbie

Thank you for the advice.She needs at least 8lbs of hay per day and 3lbs of rice bran 2lbs of triple c and a handful of beet pulp.She has been eating it dry she loves it that way.I am trying my best to feed her good and work with her.Thanks for the advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt

8 lbs of hay per day is *not* enough. 1.5-2% of the horse's body weight should be consumed daily, primarily in hay. If the horse is underweight (which she is) she should be getting at LEAST 2% of her ideal body weight in hay, which would equal a minimum of 12 pounds (personally I would say she should be more like 700 pounds, so 14 pounds of hay would be the minimum). Additional supplements should be given in ADDITION to that to help bring her weight up (you're using rice bran and triple c, those should really be fine). Remember that you want to be feeding her for the weight she SHOULD be at, not the weight she is currently at.


----------



## existentialpony

Hi PrincessBarbie!

Have you ever heard of FeedXL? There are lots of resources online (and otherwise) for figuring out what to feed your growing horse!

Any reason why your little filly can't have free access to hay?


----------



## PrincessBarbie

She can have hay she has just been getting the wrong kind.Every horse is different some prefer Timothy and some prefer Alfalfa.I am going to call around today to see if I can get her some good quality hay.I am going to brush her today because she needs it.Thank you for the advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

You mentioned she's getting a handful of beet pulp a day. It is absolutely imperative that you soak it before feeding, as it needs to expand with water, and the gut isn't the ideal place for this to happen as it will lead too an impaction. 

She needs a lot more food--not carrots or hard feed, but quality hay. She should have hay in front of her 24/7 at this point.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

Your exactly right.I will admit that I have to rely on my friend for the money to buy what she needs.I am saving up money though.Thanks for the advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

PrincessBarbie said:


> Your exactly right.I will admit that I have to rely on my friend for the money to buy what she needs.I am saving up money though.Thanks for the advice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What? You already told us you had spent $50,000 on her. Did you run out of money? Hmm. I'm thinking if you have to rely on someone else now, for the money needed to keep this filly, you might have to consider rehoming her. The friend's money might not last for the duration of her life and all that she will need. Horses can be a constant drain of the best budgets. 

Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I highly doubt that filly will reach 16.1hh. She might make 15hh...if she starts getting proper nutrition. My gelding was 15hh as a fresh 2yo and will make 16.2hh (according to the string tests I've done on him). He's now a 4yo and stands 16-16.1hh.

As THR said, here in AZ we feed a lot of alfalfa. My boy had never had anything but alfalfa until about six months ago (now he gets alfalfa and Bermuda grass). As a 15hh 2yo, he was getting about 20-30lbs of alfalfa per day and was sleek, shiny and in perfect weight (if he hadn't been, you can bet the vet would have said something about it when he gelded Aires).

I agree with Lizzie. If you're having to rely on friends to feed your horse (or do anything with her), you probably should rethink keeping your horse. What happens when she gets hung up on that junk in the yard and incurs a major vet bill? Are your friends going to pay for that, too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mama26kids

PrincessBarbie

As others have said, this horse need hay, not grains. Do you have a *haynet*? Really your horse needs hay at all times available. If you hang it in a small hole bag it wall last all day and not be wasted. If you stop buying the grains the money saved can buy the hay. They have dry bales of hay at tractor supply, and as others posters said the alfalfa pellets for added nutrition. Get a hanging scale and weight it out. My 13.2 hand pony eats 10 pounds a day of hay, plus about a pound of timothy pellets, my 15 hand quarter horse eats about 15 pounds of hay, about 2 pounds of pellets, and she gets to graze a couple hours a day. so, you should try at least 15 plus pounds a day, and since you are trying to get her to gain, let her have all she wants. If you can hand graze her (break her in slowly) grass is awesome for adding weight and giving good nutrition. I see green grass in the distance in the pic, can you take her there? but be careful to add grass slowly or she can colic (20 minutes first day...or less, and add 10-15 minutes a day)

I'd really concentrate on hay as a priority.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

I sure am concentrating on getting her hay to be truthful my friend is going to get some Saturday I wanted to get some yesterday but it didn't happen.I really don't want to sell my horse but if it comes to that point I might have to.I would rather give her a good home someone to be good to her than to let her do without.I am going to take care of her and hopefully I won't have to sell her.Thanks for he advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin

PrincessBarbie said:


> I sure am concentrating on getting her hay to be truthful my friend is going to get some Saturday I wanted to get some yesterday but it didn't happen.I really don't want to sell my horse but if it comes to that point I might have to.I would rather give her a good home someone to be good to her than to let her do without.I am going to take care of her and hopefully I won't have to sell her.Thanks for he advice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you said you've spent $50,000. That wasn't just on the horse was it?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MsBHavin said:


> you said you've spent $50,000. That wasn't just on the horse was it?


According to the OP, that's on everything (feed, tack, the horse, etc). Which I'm not sure how she's calculating that. I've owned my gelding for two years, have boarded the entire time (at $200-300 a month), and haven't spent more than $10,000 in those two years (including tack [two saddles, a couple of bridles, several halters, saddle blankets/pads], grooming supplies, farrier/vet, board, extra feed, AND his purchase price). Heck, with gas to go see him, it doesn't even come to $15,000. *scratches head*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin

I hope you're not giving your 'friend' all that money. something is certainly not adding up. Especially since she is not getting the feed she needs


----------



## FeatheredFeet

PrincessBarbie said:


> I sure am concentrating on getting her hay to be truthful my friend is going to get some Saturday I wanted to get some yesterday but it didn't happen.I really don't want to sell my horse but if it comes to that point I might have to.I would rather give her a good home someone to be good to her than to let her do without.I am going to take care of her and hopefully I won't have to sell her.Thanks for he advice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Are you saying she _still_ doesn't have any hay? Is she still just getting all that grain and carrots?

Lizzie


----------



## Saranda

Princess, your horse needed hay many days ago. It's not just something that you can let pass by and hope that somebody will buy hay for you after still a couple of days. A horse needs grazing on roughage every day, all the time, and feeding her only grains and carrots is risking with her health - it's like feeding a child just junkfood and gummy bears. The child would get sick very soon. 

If truly love and care for your little mare, please, consider selling her, or at least find a decent boarding facility with full care. Her current situation does not provide her all the care she needs.


----------



## Elana

I have followed this.. and really this is the sort of horse I used to rescue. This horse is very close to being one that I rescued that was so thin.. she nearly had to be put down. 

The owners were investigated over and over to feed the horse (horses are under Ag and Mkts law). Because they had feed on the premises, they could not remove the horse. 

I just do not "get" it. A horse needs good hay available all the time and fresh clean water. Those two things more than any other thing. 

The owner is posting by Mobil Phone.. so can afford THAT and the plan it entails.. but cannot get hay to her horse. How can something so very simple (hay and fresh water) be so very difficult? 

Horse better off going to the auction and owner not having any horse than a situation of having a horse and no hay to feed it.


----------



## franknbeans

She has also posted her computer was stolen and she will be getting a new one......:?


----------



## equiniphile

I don't like stepping in and telling someone over the Internet what to do, but this situation has gotten out of hand, and the horse is suffering. 

When you have horses, there is no "maybe we'll pick up some food Saturday". It doesn't matter if you have to sell every possession you own to get that horse food--you do it. After the drought last summer, I trailered hay home from four hours away every month......all winter and spring. She relies on you for her care...care that she is not being given. You might love her more than anything in the world, but love doesn't feed her. Money feeds her. 

If this filly does not have hay today, she needs to be rehomed. It's unfair to allow your emotions to stop her from finding a home where she will get proper feed, farrier care, and medical attention.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Yup, when I was financially struggling I starved and walked 5km to work (and back) each day. Owning an animal is a great responsibility, it is entirely dependent on you (just like a baby). I'm feeling the need for intervention in this case :-(


----------



## Muppetgirl

I waited until I was 34 to get 'my' horse, reason being I spent nearly all my working life with horses and as a child my parents could never afford to get me a horse, let alone keep it fed. So to satiate my desire to 'have a horse' I worked with them instead - I think if the OP so desires to have a horse perhaps she would benefit greatly from finding a job working with horses, she'd get some knowledge on horse husbandry and have the finances to afford to feed the horse she already has. However I'm definitely leaning towards this little horse being rehomed.

Now I'm in a position to take care of my horse the best I can, and I'm glad I waited.


----------



## LilWillie

PrincessBarbie said:


> I have to increase her food intake if other members think she is underweight.I've been doing what I am supposed to.She turned 2 years old by the way today so she is officially a filly and I fed her some carrots and she loves them but not a whole lot of them while most horse don't like carrots at all and that's a good thing.Only 25-50% of the horse population love carrots because I seen a video of a member of this forum try to feed his horse a carrot and he would not eat it.She has great bloodline.Three of her ancestors were WGC.*I have $50,000 invested in her that's a lot of money.*Thanks again for the advice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you have really invested this much money, I don't understand why you can't invest in some hay!! I'm not trying to pick on you, I just feel really bad for your filly. Please get this horse some hay, or a new home.


----------



## morganarab94

I really have a hard time believing that you spent 50k on this horse when you aren't even feeding her what she needs....something isn't adding up, but all I know is that filly needs some hay. Not tomorrow, she needed it like yesterday....If you can't take care of her like she needs maybe you should re consider rehoming her to someone who can.


----------



## franknbeans

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Yup, when I was financially struggling I starved and walked 5km to work (and back) each day. Owning an animal is a great responsibility, it is entirely dependent on you (just like a baby). I'm *feeling the need for intervention in this case* :-(


That might be tough. OP is in a pretty remote area in VA......pretty far from anything. 

OP-when we talk about "rehoming", we are not talking about selling. It is doubtful you could get anyone to buy this filly. 

Can you please explain how it is possible you have even the $15K invested (you corrected the $50K, I believe.)? Some of us are having a really hard time figuring that out. I could possibly see it if she had been in training at a professional trainers since she was in utero........


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

franknbeans said:


> That might be tough. OP is in a pretty remote area in VA......pretty far from anything.
> 
> OP-when we talk about "rehoming", we are not talking about selling. It is doubtful you could get anyone to buy this filly.
> 
> Can you please explain how it is possible you have even the $15K invested (you corrected the $50K, I believe.)? Some of us are having a really hard time figuring that out. I could possibly see it if she had been in training at a professional trainers since she was in utero........


Not being at all familiar with VA geography I'll take your word on that one!

OP, your filly needs hay today. And tomorrow, Saturday, and for the rest of her life. I am seriously concerned for her wellbeing - if you have enough money to buy a brand new computer and pay up to $125/hr for a trainer you can pay for hay and however much it might cost to get it trailered to you.


----------



## morganarab94

franknbeans said:


> That might be tough.* OP is in a pretty remote area in VA......pretty far from anything. *
> 
> OP-when we talk about "rehoming", we are not talking about selling. It is doubtful you could get anyone to buy this filly.
> 
> Can you please explain how it is possible you have even the $15K invested (you corrected the $50K, I believe.)? Some of us are having a really hard time figuring that out. I could possibly see it if she had been in training at a professional trainers since she was in utero........


There is a few here in VA, but not many who aren't already full. Then again I don't know where the OP is located in VA either.:?
The money part has me seriously confused too...since she isn't trained and obviously not being fed the proper things I am confused as to how this sum of money has appeared......So if you could explain that OP that'd be great!


----------



## ladygodiva1228

My biggest concern is you stated you have owned her since she was 4 months old? What have you been feeding her since then?

I'm sorry, but there is no way on this earth anyone is going to tell me that this filly has had proper nutrition for the last 1 1/2. 
You need to contact either your vet or a horse nutrionist to get her on the correct feed program and buy some hay!

This is my 14 month old filly. She is a different breed, but that doesn't matter when they are feed correctly.


----------



## franknbeans

morganarab94 said:


> There is a few here in VA, but not many who aren't already full. Then again I don't know where the OP is located in VA either.:?
> The money part has me seriously confused too...since she isn't trained and obviously not being fed the proper things I am confused as to how this sum of money has appeared......So if you could explain that OP that'd be great!


She stated on a different thread that she is in Grundy, which, according to map quest, is in the far southwest corner-rather close to Kentucky.....and W va.....no surprise here......:?


----------



## busysmurf

franknbeans said:


> She stated on a different thread that she is in Grundy, which, according to map quest, is in the far southwest corner-rather close to Kentucky.....and W va.....no surprise here......:?


Don't get me started on that, lol:lol: But that's for another :wink: post, hahaha


----------



## Elana

franknbeans said:


> She stated on a different thread that she is in Grundy, which, according to map quest, is in the far southwest corner-rather close to Kentucky.....and W va.....no surprise here......:?


Oh yes. I know the area. Drove through there a few times on Professional Photo missions. Amazingly poor area... amazingly hopeless in many ways with the demise of high sulfur coal. Best steady jobs are with Norfolk Southern Railroad. Very expensive to get hay there I am guessing.


----------



## Speed Racer

Yep, Grundy's not exactly an 'elite' area. The last time the river flooded, many of the businesses just closed down and moved out. I believe the population isn't much over 1,000. Typical poor Appalachian mountain town.


----------



## Elana

I stayed in Grundy years ago at the Comfort Inn. New at the time as I recall. I also recall small helicopters in the parking lot.. they were used to check the power lines and power line corridors. I have been in the dollar store/Safeway food store whatever it is now I do not know. Very rugged country. 

I was taking photos of trains.


----------



## trailwalker

ladygodiva1228 said:


> My biggest concern is you stated you have owned her since she was 4 months old? What have you been feeding her since then?
> 
> I'm sorry, but there is no way on this earth anyone is going to tell me that this filly has had proper nutrition for the last 1 1/2.
> You need to contact either your vet or a horse nutrionist to get her on the correct feed program and buy some hay!
> 
> This is my 14 month old filly. She is a different breed, but that doesn't matter when they are feed correctly.


I totally agree. I have been reading this and other post from the op and I am truly concerned for the health and well being of this mare. She will most likely have lifelong issues stemming from the malnutrition(that is dangerously close to abuse). And certainly is in no condition for a training regiment of any kind. Horse ownership is a responsibility not all are ready or suited for and the op should really spend time thinking(honestly) what is in the best interest of this horse she seems to really care about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrincessBarbie

I do care about my horse and I do not abuse her.The rice bran costs 35 dollars for a 50lbs bag it lasts for 2 weeks and two 50lbs bags of triple C is 25.00 it lasts for two weeks as well.The hay is anywhere from $3.00-$7.00 a bale,$300-$400 is what was paid for 100 bales of hay at one time for my friends horse.The hay is really expensive in the area.I cannot find a job because most places want college educated people.I have been to college I lost a ride and had to quit.I am going to go back to college though to be an accountant and store manager.I will be working toward two college degrees.I do not and would not abuse my horse never.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## existentialpony

OP, I think that everyone is saying that it is better to stop feeding pellets/grains and give your horse 24/7 access to hay. Loving a horse but not sufficiently feeding a horse is still abuse.


----------



## MsBHavin

In California I've paid $18 a bale. Stop buying rice bran and buy good hay.not cow hay, and give her the whole bale in a stall that she can go in and eat from. Free feed her.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

PrincessBarbie said:


> I do care about my horse and I do not abuse her.The rice bran costs 35 dollars for a 50lbs bag it lasts for 2 weeks and two 50lbs bags of triple C is 25.00 it lasts for two weeks as well.The hay is anywhere from $3.00-$7.00 a bale,$300-$400 is what was paid for 100 bales of hay at one time for my friends horse.The hay is really expensive in the area.I cannot find a job because most places want college educated people.I have been to college I lost a ride and had to quit.I am going to go back to college though to be an accountant and store manager.I will be working toward two college degrees.I do not and would not abuse my horse never.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Lucky you. I was paying that in the '70's. Now we pay $18 + per bale. 

Lizzie


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Agreed. Stop using your money to buy rice bran and buy hay. Lots and lots of hay!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Jeepers, I was paying $15-25 a small square bale, OP, you're paying peanuts believe me!


----------



## Shoebox

My only comment on the situation: if you cant afford to properly care for and feed an animal, and are relying on someone else to pay for her needs, you shouldn't have the animal.


----------



## Saranda

I'm with Shoebox. If you cannot afford hay, you cannot afford a horse, and not even talking about all the other issues. Feeding something that doesn't fit horses' primary physiological needs and digestive system IS abusive, no matter how much you love her. Please, try to look outside of your box and be reasonable.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I'm beginning to get thoroughly confused.

The OP, has a spotted TWH.
She has been feeding her some very questionable feed for a long time and the filly looks dreadful
She considers $3-$7 for a bale of hay expensive and so far, over many days of being told, the filly still doesn't have good hay.
She has put she says, $50,000 into this filly, but doesn't have a job. Seems to rely on a 'friend' for much. Maybe it is the friend who is feeding her all the myths about horses.
The filly even looks as though it is kept in less than desirable surroundings.
The OP is considering breeding later.
The OP is going to go to college.
She has asked here for the name of a good trainer, yet doesn't have a job. Maybe her parents will pay for that? Maybe the 'friend'? I don't know. She hasn't said just who foots the bills for everything or how she affords to live.

Truly, I'm not trying to be nasty here, but so much of everything on two ongoing message threads, just don't ring true. The OP seems to be a nice person but a little lost in all this and maybe is in over her head?

Lizzie


----------



## MoonshinePaint

sorry I just got done reading all 8 pages and will throw my two cents in.
$3-7 a bale is a steal if its good hay!!! im paying $22 a bale for alfalfa right now!!

I had a mare I rescued 3 yrs ago who was a 3 yr old. I found that some good orchard/alfalfa mix hay and some purina ultiumn growth grain a coffee can full put the weight on her within 2 months max. 

not going to put you down or say anything negative. But you have a phone and clothes and food?? I had lost my job last year and I sold all my stuff and even went without electricity and food just to feed my horses. I out ad uo for mowing lawns and cleaning peoples houses. even when to the labor ready place and would sit there for a hr waiting to go out on a job then wld go and try to find work if I didn't get anything. not trying to tell my life but theres things you can try to get some money so u can at least by one good bale of hay and good proper grain for a growin horse.

There is : Triple crown growth, purina ultiumn growth, equis generation and many more grains made for growing horses. I wld wean her off the rice brain and that grain u have and try to get her a grown grain and soak a handful of beat pulp and add it to her grain. maybe get her some vitamins and minerals and that will help with her eating the dirt. I hope you can get her some good hay and grain and wish u and her the best of luck she has some nice color


----------



## MoonshinePaint

her is my mare I rescued at 3 yrs old.


----------



## Speed Racer

PrincessBarbie said:


> The hay is anywhere from $3.00-$7.00 a bale,$300-$400 is what was paid for 100 bales of hay at one time for my friends horse.The hay is really expensive in the area.


$3 a bale is NOT expensive. I pay $3.50 a bale for very nice orchard grass mix hay and think that's a bargain.

If you want to be an accountant, you should understand that it's far more economical to buy hay than all that rice bran. Plus, it's a much better choice nutritionally for your horse.

You claim to love that unhealthy looking, stunted little thing, but I don't see you making sure she has what she needs in order to grow up and be a healthy adult.


----------



## franknbeans

Speed Racer said:


> $3 a bale is NOT expensive. I pay $3.50 a bale for very nice orchard grass mix hay and think that's a bargain.
> 
> If you want to be an accountant, you should understand that it's far more economical to buy hay than all that rice bran. Plus, it's a much better choice nutritionally for your horse.
> 
> You claim to love that unhealthy looking, stunted little thing, but *I don't see you making sure she has what she needs in order to grow up and be a healthy adult.*




Which may include rehoming to someone who can get her what she needs, if you don't have the resources to do so without depending on others who may be less than reliable.


----------



## TBforever

life will be cheaper if u quit the grain..and get a huge round bale so she has pasture and hay at all times!!, young horse dont need grain..and now weight gain is a must..you will have way more vet bills with an underweight filly, and when she gets older due to being underweight as a filly.

you may need to get a dental check for her, since grain "from what i read" can sharpen teeth alot quicker.

i wouldnt be surprised if all the grains just going straight thru her.

i see the results of what young horses poo looks like on alot of grain, from working at the stables..looks like spinach LOL they are also fed luceren (possably alfalfa) is what u guys call it, that also goes straight thru them if given to much and too often with grain, you really need to measure how much this filly is getting.
it may be alot of food, but with no nutritional effect, you wont see a healthy weight in a horse

hay also helps the digestion of food..


----------



## TBforever

sheesh! 11$ a bale here...cheaper ffor round bales..$60 for a big round bale


----------



## TBforever

this is scary aswel!

*Activities	Halter Broke,and Lead Broke.Will hire a professional trainer to break her to ride soon.*


----------



## Elana

TBforever said:


> sheesh! 11$ a bale here...cheaper ffor round bales..$60 for a big round bale


Look up Grundy, VA on Google maps... a big round bale would be in serious danger of rolling... and rolling.. and rolling... and rolling... 

PrincessBarbie:

On this forum you have some very experienced horse people and some who are not so much. ALL of them have said to stop doing what you are doing (feeding the wrong feed) and feeding your horse HAY. Good hay. Not junk. 

Abuse can take many forms. Starvation is abuse. If you feed a horse something it cannot digest and utilize nutrients from, the horse will starve to death. Rice Bran is not good feed for horses for this reason. 

I am certain you do not go out and beat your horse.. and I am sure you do not do anything intentionally mean to your horse. I am certain from the photos you posted that you ARE starving your horse and that IS abuse. 

I really do understand the limitations where you live. For your own good, you need to take action for yourself and for your horse. Find a way to get your horse in a better situation FOR HER SAKE (yeah.. sometimes life sux). 

Next, get on line and start applying to 4 year colleges out of your area. Talk to them about Student Loans and GRANTS. There are some really good schools in that area. Take out a loan and get thee hence to a 4 year college. Bust your TAIL and get top grades in whatever your major choice is.. and then go and make a career (which is different than a job). It all takes time but if you make your foundation work (just like training a horse) you will make the money to own a place and more than one horse.. with proper land and buildings. 

YOU can do this.. but do the first thing.. the hard thing... the grown up thing.. and find someone who can afford to feed this horse to take her and to feed her correctly. 

There is more to the world than Grundy.. and there are other horses besides this filly.


----------



## franknbeans

Elana-if you put the round bale flat, it will not roll......and is better than what this filly is being provided. Many folks live in hilly areas and use round bales. It is simply one suggestion. The rest of your post I agree with totally, but this is how the cycle continues. OP has to WANT to leave the area, her family and what is familiar.....that takes determination that many do not have. Many folks cannot step outside their comfort zones.

OP-there is an equine program in BSW VA in Bristol. ABout 75 miles from you. Perhaps you could look into that? Not sure what other programs they have, but maybe accounting too! Who knows. Here is the link. You might even be able to take your filly!
Equine Studies and Teams - Virginia Intermont College's Equine Studies Program and Equine Teams | Virginia Intermont College | Private Liberal Arts College in Bristol, Virginia


----------



## Jake and Dai

Have you looked in to Berea College in KY? It is entirely, 100% free, if you qualify. My husband had looked in to it and based on what he had told me about the qualifications (he didn't quite qualify) I think you might have a good shot at it.

Home Page - Berea College


----------



## TBforever

could always find somthing like this...possably hammer it in the ground,

or buy a net, and even if it does roll may give horse somthing to do lol


----------



## Elana

franknbeans said:


> Elana-if you put the round bale flat, it will not roll......and is better than what this filly is being provided. http://vic.edu/equine-program/


Oh I know.. but having had a hilly farm for 20 years and 1800 pound round bales for 10 of those years.. I can recall getting bales out to the pasture.. ready to move the round bale feeders over them (I would feed in a new place every time and then use the spike on the loader to lift the feeder and put it over the new bale). the cows would invariably spot the bales and come running and no matter that they were flat.. the would get to rubbing on one and flip it up and roll it.. sometimes to a place I could not get a bale feeder over it or retrieve it from! 

To them it was fun. And it was funny to watch.. but... it was also a PIA. 

I think where that filly is there are also cattle. The area in the photo and the fence and what have you have that "look." 

I also understand how hard it is to move out of the "always done it like this" or out of the mind set of "ain't never done that before." I would be remiss not to encourage. 

It is easy to tear down when a horse is starving. It is much harder to build up. Prefer the latter. It probably will do more to help the OP and the horse. Or at least I can hope.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Elana, you are just building the case for my firm belief that cows are EVIL...

For me, I think I'm just getting frustrated that the OP has been given consistent advice to feed her filly hay but hasn't yet - and that she's complaining about the cost of hay and yet is looking for an $125/hr trainer, fancy shampoo and has bought a new computer. Even if she is being badly advised by her friend (which I sense is the case), she still has no excuse for not having bought hay back when she was first given that advice. She has the money, she has the info...


----------



## Yasmien

Princess Barbie
I think your filly will be looking good in no time if you give her lots of good hay to munch on. I would just buy bales and set whole bales in her pasture just for her to feast on. Also, cut WAY back on the ricebran.


----------



## rbarlo32

Our feed prices are really high where I live thanks to shipping to the island so we are very limited to what hay we can get, usually we pay $12 for an okay bale of hay that weighs 20kg (around 44 pounds), but the people that have hay up here has run out of little bales of hay so they are getting a round bale of hay which is not that great quality but better than nothing that costs $94 and that weighs around 40 pounds.
Hard food for my slightly underweight lactating shetland pony mare plus supplements are as follows:
$20 for conditioning cubes (another mare gets this too so last less than a week)
$31 for Alfalfa Chaff with oil
$35 for her weight gain supplement that lasts about a week and a half
$28 for her Vits and mins supplement.
So that makes our monthly feed bill for one 250kg (550 pounds) shetland pony around $333 if I feed square bales. Did I mention I have 12 all on different diets and one need near constant vet treatment and medicine.

The food might not be all that expensive compared to some in America but they are much more expensive then on the mainland of Britain.

This is my mare in these photos she is very skinny she has put weight on now so you can't see her ribs or her spine. This is her first foal who is huge and we have had this mare since she was 5 months old and she is now 5 years old.

















I would get her teeth checked if I was you, we had a two year old that I sold last month who teeth were in terrible shape and because the vets up her are the only ones and are very busy they annoyingly took 2 months to come and do his teeth, we pumped him full of high quality high calorie food and 24/7 access to hay put until he had his teeth done he get dropping weight as he could eat much at all. A two year old on a diet of mostly forage/roughage he has quite a bad wave formation and he had very sharp points took the vet hours to do his teeth.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I have never used round bales, so a question or two please. 

Do you cover your bales? Don't they get wet and moldy if left out? How long does it take one horse to go through a bale? I'd think the hay wouldn't be very good if left out, after a week or so. Is it difficult to keep an eye on just how much an individual horse is eating? Do the horses tend to waste a lot by dropping or trampling?

Out here in the west, we mostly get square, two or three string bales. We keep them under cover, out of the sun/rain/dust etc. and usually feed horses by the flake/s daily. 

Lizzie


----------



## rbarlo32

What we do it we buy one at a time and just put piles of it out in the feed ring and it gets filled up whenever it is low.


----------



## trailwalker

When you feed round bales to one or two horses yes a lot will get wasted or trampled on ect.... A hay ring or a net does help. As for mold.the way the bales are wrapped usually only the outside couple of inches are affected at all and the rest of the hay is perfectly fine. Still square bales are a more cost effective way to feed just a couple of horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

I've only fed a round bale once as they were a pain, but I needed something to hold me over for a few days until the squares were cut this spring. You peel the hay off in layers and feed pitchfork fulls rather than flakes.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Ok, lets get down to the nitty gritty. The OP, if indeed she is not a troll (and what self respecting troll will ADMIT to being a troll?), and despite her previous claims in the monetary sense, sounds low on cash.

*Or at least cash she is willing to spend on taking care of this skinny filly.*

She mentions she cant get a job, is in debt etc, and relys on her "mean" friend for hay. 

She has been told she needs hay as of yesterday, and the price of hay is relatively cheap, but she continues to wait for her friend. *Tell me, what is wrong with buying a bale or five to tide that horse over? *

No one can tell me she cant find or borrow the cost of a single bale of hay! Or even find a couple bucks buried in the couch!

OP, my crazy hoarder mom used to walk like ten miles a day picking up change from the streets. instead of getting a job, thats how she fed me as a kid.* I skipped a few meals, but I will tell you I looked 100% healthier than that horse you claim to love!*


----------



## Elana

Moving hay from seller to horse is an issue without a vehicle. She has no vehicle. She had a ride to college but when the car died, she had to drop out. 

As to the other stuff.. well you can get stuff on line with a credit card. You cannot buy hay that way. You need cash. Even buying what she has (rice bran and so forth..) there needs to be a vehicle. If the feed store gets it, I would replace the rice bran with hay cubes. However, the price may be more and she needs more bags of hay cubes... to feed those correctly... 

So I suspect the horse subsists on what she is brought and what she can glean from the area she is kept. HATE to say this.. but a lot of horses all over the world live like that (and no small number of humans!!). 

I am always surprised when I find those conditions in the US.


----------



## Elana

BTW RBarlo32, I absolutely love your Shetlands and your location in the Shetland Islands. I am sure it is a challenging life.. but very worth it.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Elana, all I'm saying is that where there is a will, there is a way. It's not always true, but I can think of several ways for her to get hay to that horse, even if it's a single bale.

1) Homeless people use dollys or portable cart things all the time back home to transport their goods.

2) My abovementioned crazy mom used to make me walk 5 miles a day TO my elementary school and 5 miles back, and oftentimes we'd pick up groceries or library books in bulk and carry those things too. (The mileage I just figured out through Mapquest). My hands would be red and painful, and my backpack full, but with that suffering, I ate and fed my mind.

If my mom can do that just to avoid the local school, what's stopping the OP from doing that with a single bale of hay? Just saying...

3) No one will give her a ride for a bale of hay? No friends, no family with a car?

4) Failing a car, what about a bike? I've seen people rig up those back pieces that could surely support a single bale of hay.

5) What about the city bus? Are there any? If so, those could take her part way at least. I've taken embarassing things on the bus before, but it had to be done.

6) Failing in all those things, what about begging for help? Out of all the places with hay, I imagine at least one person could be guilted into helping and driving a bale or two over. Hell, I WOULD DO IT to save someone's starving horse, if it was an extenuating circumstance and not the norm!!!!



*Have you guys read that thread about the horse in the foreign country? It was a couple months ago. The kids would walk several miles with a backpack of sorts, just to PULL GRASS (BY HAND) and bring grass home for their beloved cart horse.
*

If all these measures seem extra nuts, and it's better to let the horse suffer slowly on ten pounds of rice bran, then maybe the OP needs to rehome that horse before it dies a slow and horrible death. I do not like being the bad guy, but sometimes it is better to sit down and calmly but honestly tell the absolute truth of a matter before we come to the point of no return.


----------



## GamingGrrl

OP, you NEED to get rid of this horse. You are KILLING, ABUSING, and NEGLECTING this horse. Please please please for this poor little horse, rehome her to someone who can provide her with the care she needs.
What are you going to do if she needs emergency vet care?
You are refusing to supply her with hay, that is abuse and neglect, plain and simple. I'm biting my tongue before I really go off, but it is not okay to make a poor animal suffer because you have "cute wittle pony" syndrome.
Go back to school, get financially independent, take riding lessons, learn a horses head from its butt, then try again with horse ownership. Stop using your lack of knowledge and your ignorance to terrorize this animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Hmm. Maybe it is different in that area, Elana. Our hay has always been delivered and anything else we needed from the dealers. This for at least the last forty years. Sometimes we have paid the drivers and sometimes by credit card when ordering on the 'phone. 

Years ago, we were on location for a year and lived in Kingsport. Tennessee. I did great deal of travelling through that entire area, including into Virginia, West Virginia and NC. I was also shocked at much of that which I came across. I saw kids with shoes with soles falling off. Some had no shoes. Kids scratching coal out of the earth. People living in huts up on blocks, with newspaper tacked to the walls for insulation. Many had almost no food. I guess that is why Jim Jones started feeding the hungry in the area. He has done great things for those people. Christmas that year, we brought in shoes. Hundreds of pairs of shoes, so the kids could actually walk through the hills and attend school. I could tell more, but won't. Just want others to know there are people in this country, very close to starvation. Don't know if Jim still have his TV show, but if you need to be convinced, watch it some time. 

Lizzie


----------



## demonwolfmoon

FeatheredFeet said:


> I saw kids with shoes with soles falling off. Some had no shoes. Kids scratching coal out of the earth. People living in huts up on blocks, with newspaper tacked to the walls for insulation. Many had almost no food. I guess that is why Jim Jones started feeding the hungry in the area. He has done great things for those people. Christmas that year, we brought in shoes. Hundreds of pairs of shoes, so the kids could actually walk through the hills and attend school.
> 
> I could tell more, but won't. Just want others to know there are people in this country, very close to starvation.
> 
> Lizzie


Lizzie, this may be so, but the OP has a cell phone and talks about buying a new computer.

Cell phones generally cost money. Even if it's paid by welfare cash, I imagine there's a couple dollars there. Or hell, pull grass like the kids in that third world country!

If she's talking about shampoo, grooming supplies, trainers at 125 an hour, etc.


PS) I just rescued a starving 2 year old colt this weekend. He's a foundation QH colt and when the breeder can, she will finally send in the breeder report, and he is registerable. ALL her horses are registered, I think.








He is severely stunted from WORMS and lack of food. Can you believe he is 2?

She has no water. She runs it from her aunt, the neighbor. She doesn't have power either!!!

Oh and she just got flooded.

*OP, this lady, with originally 18 head on this tiny tiny property, no water, and no power--her horses have more food than yours!* And that is a shame!!!

*I am truly, truly trying to help, but as long as the OP makes excuses, excuses are being made FOR her, and she agrees that things need to change but doesn't change anything, the horse will continue to suffer.
*
Here are a couple others:





I don't know if you can see right up on the fence, but she has a bunch of bales of fresh hay that got damp, so she dumped them all next to the fence for the horses. She has a few more dry ones with a tarp over them...


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Demonwolfmoon, I was not really speaking of the OP, but adding to something Elana said about the general area. I have already (in another message) stated what I think of how the OP is doing or not.

Lizzie


----------



## rbarlo32

Elana said:


> BTW RBarlo32, I absolutely love your Shetlands and your location in the Shetland Islands. I am sure it is a challenging life.. but very worth it.


Thank you, it can be hard in winter but definitely worth it, not really something that could be explained to understand the true beauty of Shetland you would have to come visit for you self. Winter is tough but we seem to get through them a lot poorer then the start and tired waiting for our week or so of summer to come, we get about 3 hours of proper sunlight. Where we get our hay doesn't deliver unless it is a big order which we would have nowhere to store it, so we went to the feed store every couple of days to get hay and when our 4x4 broke down it changed to every day sometimes twice a day.

OP if you can drive couldn't you borrow a car from someone if no one can give you a lift?


----------



## demonwolfmoon

FeatheredFeet said:


> Demonwolfmoon, I was not really speaking of the OP, but adding to something Elana said about the general area. I have already (in another message) stated what I think of how the OP is doing or not.
> 
> Lizzie


Lizzie, I am not directing anything at you per se, I was just pointing out that per the info we have been given, thats not the OP's situation. Sorry if it sounded that way. 
I am just so frustrated! 

There is always some reason why people cant follow through with their responsibilities, and if its not one thing its another! 

The crap thing is, its the animals that really end up suffering.


----------



## TBforever

how does bags of grain get to the place..if transports an issue?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

During the last few years, I think we have seen a tremendous rise in animal abuse. Whole herds of horses and kennels of dogs, left to starve and/or fend for themselves. Had a case of it just last night here, on our local news. Our rescues are full and many cannot take on more cases. Yet people still breed and breed and breed. Not speaking here of those who have waiting lists and are breeding animals of quality, but of those who breed just because they have a mare and a handy stallion down the road. In an age when even some top horses find themselves in unfortunate circumstances, there is absolutely no room for the others. 

I never thought to ask the OP, where she actually purchased her horse, from whom and why she chose that particular filly. And most of all, why they have not mentored her. 

Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I know people in my area would KILL for hay to be $3-7 a bale. Right now, we're paying $19 for a 90lbs bale of alfalfa, $21 for a 90lbs bale of Bermuda grass, and $24 for a 60lbs bale of timothy. 

When hay was half the cost it is now (about three summers ago), I fed my gelding (my old gelding who was a 14.2hh, 900lbs Arab/NSH cross who was in work five days a week) for $20 per week. I bought one bale of alfalfa and one bale of Bermuda per week. He got free access to the Bermuda via a hay net and then alfalfa morning and night. I didn't have a job and I was a full-time college student. Wanna know how I paid for his feed and board? I taught piano lessons and cleaned houses to pay for his feed and my gas, and I cleaned ten stalls a day and exercised four horses a day to cover his board. 

The saying "Where there's a will, there's a way" seems especially appropriate here. It doesn't seem like the OP has the will to do the right thing for her horse. All the placating words in the world don't translate to an actual desire to do what needs to be done.

And I agree with the point about the phone. In order to post on her phone, she has to have a smartphone. Even a pay-as-you-go plan is a minimum $45, plus you have to buy the phone outright (usually $200+ for the smartphones). That's IF there's service with the pay-as-you-go where she lives. If not and she's on a major carrier with a plan, that's a minimum $60-90 a month, depending on the carrier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

My daughter is a few miles from you, but that is about what she pays now. She feeds half Alfalfa and half Timothy. The high cost of feeding horses in S. Cal. now, is the reason she no longer breeds and cut down drastically on her number of horses. Sadly, she can also, no longer afford to rescue. Add the feed costs to the higher cost of all other equine related needs, then almost everyone I know here, has either cut down or no longer own horses. Sad really.

Lizzie


----------



## Saranda

I've got a feeling that the OP might not be planning to update us. Though I really, really hope to read very soon that her filly has finally got enough hay.


----------



## MoonshinePaint

ive been waiting to see more pictures.. she said in every response she has made that the filly is gaining weight... I kinda wanna see proof.. and proof shes cleaned up that pasture... throw a bale of hay in a photo with her and ding ding ding we have a winner and someone who wants to try and improve their horse....

lol speaking of hay I gotta go feed my porkers. sheesh at this rate maybe I shld mail her a bail of alfalfa.


----------



## rbarlo32

MoonshinePaint, fancy sending me a bail of Alfalfa hay as we don't get alfalfa hay in the uk.


----------



## MoonshinePaint

hehehe yes mam. ill try and see what the shipping wld be  mine weight around 100-120 lbs


----------



## Muppetgirl

rbarlo32 said:


> MoonshinePaint, fancy sending me a bail of Alfalfa hay as we don't get alfalfa hay in the uk.


This might be a dumb comment - but isn't alfalfa the equivalent of Lucerne hay in the UK and Australasia?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Yes, it is.

Lizzie


----------



## MoonshinePaint

yes Lucerne is the other name of alfalfa. I even googled it to double check my answer lol


----------



## waresbear

Lucerne is a popular brand of dairy products here, lol.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

The rice bran is transported by car which is a yellow 1998 Ford Mustang cobra.The hay had to be transported by truck and and my friend turned that into a work truck with tools in it.He lets m ride the mustang it's not mine.Barbie has an appointment Monday at 11:00 a.m with the equine dentist and she going to come for free to see what she has to do to her teeth if there is problems.Barbie does have an overbite and sometimes drops her feed.The veterinarian is the one that recommended I feed her rice bran.I will get her some hay as well myself instead of waiting on the truck.I will tell the truth beside the barn there is a big tub about 30 gallons full of green stuff inside it and it doesn't look fresh to me It's been like that for over a year.My friend tells me that won't hurt her so I took the advice which was wrong.She needs fresh water everyday because currently she only drinks a small amount of water two times a day that might be why she is not gaining weight.I will clean that tub out and everything.Thank you for your advice.I will get a boarding facility for my horse if it comes down to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla

franknbeans said:


> She stated on a different thread that she is in Grundy, which, according to map quest, is in the far southwest corner-rather close to Kentucky.....and W va.....no surprise here......:?


My Google says Grundy is in Buchanan Co.

OP, how's about calling your local extension agent for help with formulating a correct feeding program? 

VCE Buchanan County - Buchanan County


----------



## equiniphile

Her water tub hasn't been emptied in over a year?? She could very well be sick or have parasites from drinking that. In the summer, a horse will drink up to 20 gallons per day.


----------



## toto

Oh please! Youre not abusing that horse- just get her wormed and give her hay 24/7 and make sure she always has fresh water! 

Walkin horses are narrow built and she is just a little under weight- if shes stunted its not from lack of proteins so dont throw high protein feed at her- shell develop OCD (of the hocks) and that will stunt her growth more than not enough feed.(too much proteins) 

Dont let them frazzle you or work ya up.. if you put 50k into that horse i believe you did! Who is anyone to say you didnt? 

Take it with a grain of salt- stomp through the bs and collect the truths. ;-)


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I will tell the truth beside the barn there is a big tub about 30 gallons full of green stuff inside it and it doesn't look fresh to me It's been like that for over a year.My friend tells me that won't hurt her so I took the advice which was wrong.

Oh dear. This gets worse by the day. Your friend knows *absolutely nothing,* about animals or their care. Does he/she also have horses? Water buckets for horses and indeed all animals, should be cleaned regularly. Certainly after eating or grazing, many horses will drink or dunk their heads into their water and it will have bits of grass or hay floating. But I tend to think what you describe is very different. 

You now also state your filly has an overbite. With this in mind, please do not breed her - ever. She is not breeding quality. I know earlier you had breeding in mind. Did the sellers explain this to you? Most owners of a decent stallion, would not breed to a mare with an overbite anyway. Misaligned teeth, can also make it difficult to eat and bit-fit, if you ever have her trained to ride. 

I really hope you didn't pay much for this little filly. Are you in touch with her breeders at all? How did you come to find this filly? How did you ever already spend $50,000 on her? Thinking about the most expensive horse our family has ever owned, with the initial cost, pro training to ride and drive, the cost of a cart, harness and showing, feed, farrier etc., it still didn't end up anywhere near that much. I have a feeling, others might have been taking advantage of you. 

Lizzie


----------



## MoonshinePaint

algae maybe?? 
My grandpa told me if the water you offer your horses in their troughs isn't something you woud drink then they shouldn't be drinking it. I have 5 55gallon rain barrels that I cut in half and placed the halves all around my pasture. every other day I dump them and scrub them then refill them.


----------



## SlideStop

toto said:


> Oh please! Youre not abusing that horse- just get her wormed and give her hay 24/7 and make sure she always has fresh water!
> 
> Walkin horses are narrow built and she is just a little under weight- if shes stunted its not from lack of proteins so dont throw high protein feed at her- shell develop OCD (of the hocks) and that will stunt her growth more than not enough feed.(too much proteins)
> 
> Dont let them frazzle you or work ya up.. if you put 50k into that horse i believe you did! Who is anyone to say you didnt?
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt- stomp through the bs and collect the truths. ;-)


Are you kidding me? Starving a horse is not abuse? This horse isn't "a little ribby", she is obviously feeling and showing the effects of malnutrition!! She isn't WILLING to give her horse a proper diet. She shouldn't have to wait until Saturday, she needed more food a week after she got her I'd be willing to bet. 

OP, would YOU drink that water?! I'm am in no way anal about dumping and refilling water, but that is disgusting. If you don't want to drink it why would she?? 

If you cannot give her proper feed do the right thing and find her a place that will! You are neglecting that horse, and if you truly love her you will take her out of this situation. There is no shame in giving up if its not working out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32

My guys always have fresh clean water the girls herd is 1/4 of a mile away from thee house so there is no water supply there so we have to fill water canisters up every day to take up there. Never has any of my ponies been left to drink water which is covered in algea



Muppetgirl said:


> This might be a dumb comment - but isn't alfalfa the equivalent of Lucerne hay in the UK and Australasia?


We get alfalfa chaff so that is dried in machines we don't get alfalfa hay in Britain unless it is imported from another county which wouldn't be economical as our drying season isn't long enough to dry alfalfa.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Lucerne (Alfalfa) actually grows quite well in the UK. Must have well drained soil, though. You might try planting some seeds in a small patch which doesn't have many weeds. Lucerne doesn't like weeds in its early growth. Once established, it can grow for about three years before the land needs to be transferred to some other crop. It does make very good forage for animals. When I was studying agriculture in England many moons ago, we had several farmers who planted it successfully. 

Lizzie


----------



## rbarlo32

I know it grows here but we cannot dry it to make hay.


----------



## Muppetgirl

rbarlo32 said:


> My guys always have fresh clean water the girls herd is 1/4 of a mile away from thee house so there is no water supply there so we have to fill water canisters up every day to take up there. Never has any of my ponies been left to drink water which is covered in algea
> 
> 
> 
> We get alfalfa chaff so that is dried in machines we don't get alfalfa hay in Britain unless it is imported from another county which wouldn't be economical as our drying season isn't long enough to dry alfalfa.


Ok, yes in NZ we would get sacks of Lucerne chaff and we would chop our own, very good bulk up for grain feeds. We'd get bales too.....I love the smell of it.

Also to the poster who suggested the OP isn't starving her horse....read the thread again....


----------



## PrincessBarbie

I gave her fresh water yesterday in a small bucket and she loved it I will take a picture and post proof.I also have a video I would like to share.It has my horse and the mule in it.She has now come into heat she showed signs of heat a week before.I am the one that is recording the video.The video will be on YouTube look up Barbie showing off.My friends so was riding Sedrick the mule.I will sneak and get some good quality hay myself and my friend says she does not need no hay nor rice bran but I think she does.Its not me it's him if I get in trouble with him because I wanted to feed my horse so be it.I am feeding my horse and that's a promise I am a Virgo and I believe in only right and my friend is a Gemini so he does one thing then does another.I will clean that bucket of water everyday and make sure it's fresh.I am going to a horse show in Scott county VA it starts at 5:00 p.m if I can't make it to that one there is a horse show in Hurley VA.I will ask horse owners what they did to make their horse look good and how they keep weight on them.I have loved horses all my life it runs in my mom's side of the family.My great-grandfather owned Clydesdales.I will do what it takes to get the care she needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

No need to ask owners at shows for their feeding regimes; those are horses in heavy work, while you have a filly that is underweight and needs a different kind of diet. We've already offered suggestions on how to improve her health. 

It sounds like this friend isn't such a great friend if she's going to get mad at you for feeding your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrincessBarbie

If he doesn't want me to get hay for my horse and the things she needs he is not much of a friend.I am taking the suggestions to heart.I am taking the advice very seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae

You seriously NEED to get that poor filly out of there and on 24/7 hay. If your friend "won't let you" feed your own darn horse you need to move her. She is STARVING for crying out loud! If you can't afford it, give her to someone that can. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla

It should not need to be said that all animals should have unlimited access to fresh clean water unconditionally. My question to you is, Would you or your friend drink the water you present to your animals??? 
Buy a large Tupperware tub and keep it filled with fresh clean algae-free water. Then get good hay. Holy cow.

Call the county extension agents I posted earlier. Its free and this is what they did 4 years at VA Tech for, to answer questions and help people.


----------



## equiniphile

Thank you, Barbie. Buying a bale of hay to last her a few days is a great start, but you need to be sure you have the means to continue to care for her for years to come. 

She will probably consume a bale every 2-3 days without quality grass, especially as she gets older. This is roughly $550 a year in hay, assuming prices don't go up in the winter. You're very lucky that you can find hay for that price. 

You'll also need her teeth checked and done annually. Rates will vary by area, but it will probably be $100+ for this, which may or may not include the sedation fee. 

Assuming hooves will be trimmed every 6 weeks, rates range from $30-50 per trim, so that's $260-430 per year. 

Vaccines will vary by the area but will be at least $50 every spring.

Assuming you're not doing fecal counts and are deworming every 8 weeks, a tube of wormer is usually around $12. A Panacur Powerpak to kill encysted strongyles will be more. This is around $80 per year. 

Does she have a run-in shed for shelter? This is an absolute necessity. Bedding will be an additional expense; straw or shavings (not black walnut). They come bagged, which can be very expensive, or you can find someone to deliver in bulk. 

These basic expenses add up to over $1000 every year, not including any grain, supplies or electric. Are you prepared to pay for this without relying on someone else? Can you secure a vehicle to transport these necessities?

If there's any question in your mind about affording this, please consider finding her a new home.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

Your right if I can't afford it then I don't need her.I uploaded 2 videos of Barbie in YouTube feel free to check them out.I will also upload proof that I am feeding her fresh water and I will include the water that she was drinking.I didn't know that that water was bad for her until I looked into it on the Internet.I will get her some hay and the things she needs.Thank you for the advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon

PrincessBarbie said:


> I gave her fresh water yesterday in a small bucket and she loved it I
> 
> 
> I* will *sneak and get some good quality hay myself and my friend says she does not need no hay nor rice bran but I think she does.
> 
> I will ask horse owners what they did to make their horse look good and how they keep weight on them.I have loved horses all my life it runs in my mom's side of the family.My great-grandfather owned Clydesdales.I will do what it takes to get the care she needs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


1) I see future tense, not past tense. HAVE YOU FED THIS HORSE SOME HAY? Because right now, i'm still seeing the "will do it in the future" that has dominated this thread.

Did I miss something here? I reread twice. =(

2) Thank you for giving her fresh water. I'm sure she appreciates it.

3) You've been given the same or similar advice over and over for how to feed her. If you want to ask at the show, that is your prerogative, but as others have said, the needs of a show horse are going to be different from your horse, sitting in the field and suffering from malnourishment.

I see you keep saying that you will do what you need to do for your horse. You may or not be making steps.

I don't know either way. I searched for your youtube video, but didn't see it. It would be really helpful if you posted a link.


4) You say you can only access the local library, but I will tell you right now that they probably have books on horse care. Have you read them?

I was going to say, you clearly have internet on your phone. I'd say buy some books through Amazon or Ebay, where they are super cheap, but if you're "on a budget"...
Well let's just say that many, many books, magazines and articles can be acquired through the internet, LEGITIMATELY or via torrents.

Again, if you are not a troll and you love your horse, then stop saying YOU WILL DO IT (in the future), and do whatever you have to to take care of it now. =/

We were all new once, we all started somewhere. At some point we all sat down and learned what needed to be done...or are still in the process of learning


----------



## demonwolfmoon




----------



## MissingStar

Hmm. The first video seems to show two seconds of a pinto trotting out of view, followed by a man abusing a donkey. The second video shows a short clip of the pinto trotting. Both videos are taken from some distance. All I can tell from them is that the guy could do with a taste of his own medicine. Nuff said.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Why is the filly seemingly low down in a stall with no bedding? Why are her hoofs painted? There seemed to be a third person there. Why didn't you both stop the idiot who was abusing the donkey? Or is that the 'mule' you said lives with your filly? If it is a donkey and he whole and if, as you said earlier, your mare is in season, then expect a baby in 11 months.

Couldn't really see your mare at all, since she was too far away. Next time, have someone hold her while you take the photos. She is halter broke, right?? 

Lizzie


----------



## trainerunlimited

I couldn't see her filly very well in the video posted by demonwolfmoon, but from what I could see, the filly didn't look in bad shape. The first pic is really aweful but it looks like she is looking/feeling better and was super calm. Op, rice bran is gawd aweful if fed in excess. The hay and nasty water is unpalatable for horses - period. The fresh water will do a world of good, although I suggest you get a much bigger tub. Rinse it out every couple days when it's low, then refill it, of course. It looks like your filly does have access to grass, but I would feed either some alfalfa pellets/cubes or some other roughage if she is penned up all the time with some sort of hay like coastal, Sudan, etc. you do seem to be doing what you can for your horse. She looks better in the video than she did in the pic. I would love to see a video of her fairly close to you, where we can see her body. She looks cute and will be a great horse, given the proper care needed to grow up and be a happy, healthy horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32

That mule sure looks all donkey to me.


----------



## Golden Horse

MissingStar said:


> Hmm. The first video seems to show two seconds of a pinto trotting out of view, followed by a man abusing a donkey.


I wondered what was going to be there:shock:


----------



## Endiku

^ just as a note, some mules just tend to look like donkeys. My mare had a mule filly, and if I hadn't seen that little wild dun baby come out of my refined mare I wouldn't have believed for a second that they were related. the baby had a donkey cross, HUGE ears, barred legs, and thick coarse hair like a donkey. Only thing about her that looked remotely 'mule' was her more oval hooves and her tail.

Either way it should NOT be ridden.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Meant to say, "...and if he is whole.."

Do the cats have access to water and food? Who feeds the donkey? Is he yours as well? What water - clean water, does he receive? 

Lizzie


----------



## trainerunlimited

Looks like a donkey to me as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissingStar

Sorry GH. Maybe I should reword the first line of my post. Heaven only knows what came to mind!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I know the OP has said it is a mule and I'm really hoping it is.

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse

I don't get why you seem to be hiding in the barn taking a video of your horse, very strange, this whole thing is very odd in all sorts of ways.

Why did no one try to stop that idiot riding the little long ears?


----------



## greentree

FeatheredFeet said:


> Why is the filly seemingly low down in a stall with no bedding? Why are her hoofs painted? There seemed to be a third person there. Why didn't you both stop the idiot who was abusing the donkey? Or is that the 'mule' you said lives with your filly? If it is a donkey and he whole and if, as you said earlier, your mare is in season, then expect a baby in 11 months.
> 
> Couldn't really see your mare at all, since she was too far away. Next time, have someone hold her while you take the photos. She is halter broke, right??
> 
> Lizzie


I think she meant striped because she is a pinto.

The person on the mini donkey needs to carry the donkey for a while.

Barbie's weight does not look bad to me.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

The donkey is not mine it belongs to my friend's grandsons.I do not know anything about donkeys at all but would like to learn.My friend's son was just riding it he didn't smack him hard.I would've said something if he had of.The kittens do have access to food and water.I did upload a picture of her hay feel free to check it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

PrincessBarbie said:


> The donkey is not mine it belongs to my friend's grandsons.I do not know anything about donkeys at all but would like to learn.My friend's son was just riding it he didn't smack him hard.I would've said something if he had of.The kittens do have access to food and water.I did upload a picture of her hay feel free to check it out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is WAY too big for that poor little donkey, so has no business smacking it-no matter HOW hard-to make it go when he is just too big for the poor thing. Come on now, OP-as a general rule, if your feet can touch the ground when on it, you should not be.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

I didn't know that for real I didn't.Can a person ride a donkey?I don't know nothing about them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Oh God. This gets worse all the time. Is it a donkey or a mule? If it is a donkey and he is not gelded, he will breed your mare. Maybe already has.

Of course that man is too big to ride the little donkey/mule - whatever it is.

Lizzie


----------



## equiniphile

Maybe it's just me, but she doesn't appear to be gaiting. I see a distinct trot. Are you certain she's a TWH?


----------



## SlideStop

equiniphile said:


> Maybe it's just me, but she doesn't appear to be gaiting. I see a distinct trot. Are you certain she's a TWH?


Gaited breeds can, and do, trot, especially when at liberty! Their gait is just another "gear". Many gaited horses gaits don't come naturally to them. Some won't ever gait well, if at all. If she were under saddle or going a short distance. it might be a different story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

That could be it. My experience with gaited horses is limited to Paso Finos and Missouri Fox Trotters, neither of which I've ever seen trotting. Was just curious!


----------



## demonwolfmoon

FeatheredFeet said:


> Oh God. This gets worse all the time. Is it a donkey or a mule? If it is a donkey and he is not gelded, he will breed your mare. Maybe already has.
> 
> Of course that man is too big to ride the little donkey/mule - whatever it is.
> 
> Lizzie


And even worse, just saw that apparently the horse is now sore, lame or getting an infection:


PrincessBarbie said:


> I uploaded some videos on YouTube because I can't upload pictures on here.I do have some new pictures on my phone.Barbie's hoof might be infected she is limping and the back of her foot is swollen so I got to get her medical attention immediately.She does have a dentist appointment Monday.I did get her two bales of hay today and she loves it.The hay I got her is called Timothy orchard grass.The videos are on YouTube.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


on the bright side, the horse has a fresh bucket o' water and some sort of hay.


----------



## SlideStop

PrincessBarbie said:


> I didn't know that for real I didn't.Can a person ride a donkey?I don't know nothing about them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm really not trying to be rude, but this
whole situation has "accident waiting to happen" all over it. It's really a wonder you, or your "friends" haven't killed your horse, the donkey or yourselves. 

The mosquito brothel needs to go! It's dirty and disgusting! The bucket you got is nice, she will need about 3 more of those, especially when its hot out. Walmart sell large round tubs with the rope handles. That will be good for her for the day. 

Mini's CANNOT be ridden, unless you weight under 60ish pounds. 

Your lack of knowledge is reckless. I would find a barn and volunteer there. Get a GOOD foundation for EVERYTHING horses, feeding, proper care (vet, farrier, chiro, dentist), handling (lunging, leading, appropriate correcting), how to handle emergencies, etc! 

In the mean time hire an experienced horse person (and not that guy in the video riding an animal that weights as much as he does) to supervise you. 

This is an animal that... should... Weight 10x the amount you do! It has a heart, a brain and feelings. Owning horses isn't all rainbows, unicorns, princess and riding off into the sunset on you BFF. You really need to take caring for a living breathing animal seriously!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrincessBarbie

Yes she does.As far as her soreness goes it might just be were she is not used to her horseshoes or maybe she has an ingrown I don't know but I will check it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

equiniphile said:


> That could be it. My experience with gaited horses is limited to Paso Finos and Missouri Fox Trotters, neither of which I've ever seen trotting. Was just curious!


The TWH I work with gait under saddle (and trot once in a while, but their not allowed) and trot at liberty or on the lunge. I'll admit, my knowledge of gaited horses is pretty limited, but that's what I've gathered from everything I've gathered. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

PrincessBarbie said:


> Yes she does.As far as her soreness goes it might just be were she is not used to her horseshoes or maybe she has an ingrown I don't know but I will check it out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Horse shoes? You've got shoes put on this horse? Shoes? Yet you haven't/weren't supplying hay and fresh water up until now???


----------



## JustDressageIt

PrincessBarbie:

1) The bucket of water is a great start - but your horse needs access to a LOT more fresh water than that. The big tub of water with the algae in it? THAT'S the size of tub that those animals need access to, and it needs to be cleaned and refilled with fresh water _at least once per week_. Or you need to buy 10 of those smaller buckets and refill them all the time as they're emptied. 

2) That bale of hay is a good start, but she's going to need 1/3 to 1/2 of one of those bales per DAY. 

3) That donkey is TOO SMALL TO BE RIDDEN. Period. Now you know. 

4) Your horse is TOO YOUNG to be ridden, and SHOULDN'T be ridden until she's 3 at THE EARLIEST. She's immature looking, so waiting until she's 4 is a good idea. She does not need shoes until she's being ridden hard. 
*Please promise me that she won't be ridden until she's 3 years old at least, for her I would even wait until she's 4 years old.*


----------



## Shoebox

Okay. OP. I honestly do think you mean the best for your horse.

That being said I DO NOT think you should own a horse, at least not right now. Your ignorance on the subject is absolutely staggering, and the more I read this thread the more I fear for the horse's safety. And the donkey - you didn't just LOOK at that and cringe? You don't need to read up to know that that guy's too big for that poor donkey. You take your friend's word that that nasty green water is good for her? Seriously?

You obviously have no idea how to properly care for this horse. Your friend doesn't either. This poor horse needs someone who knows what they are doing, and NOW.

Please. Please consider getting rid of her. Maybe in the future you could have a horse, but with a poor horse in that condition now is not the time to be learning on the fly. Your horse is going to end up lame or dead because of some common knowledge that you just don't have.

I'm really not trying to be mean - just brutally honest. Sell the filly or she's going to end up much worse off. This whole situation is an absolute disaster just itching to happen. I do think you love her and want what's best - and what's best would be to sell her to someone who knows how to care for her until you know more.


----------



## MoonshinePaint

glad ya got her some hay  I dk im nt gunna repeat whats been said. I wish u the best with Barbie. if it doesn't work out I hope you find a good loving home for her. pop ur friend in the back of the head for riding that mini donkey he knows better prolly just finds it funny or hes inmature either way nt my business just had to throw my two cents in for that one but just tell him its nt a good idea and not right to the donkey.


----------



## Sunny

I know nothing about the area the OP is in, but if it is as bad as they say it is, I'd actually be a bit MORE afraid of her selling it to someone in the same place.

At least she is asking for advice and is learning and making changes. The next owner may not.


----------



## ApolloRider

The people in those videos are scary. I wouldn't let anyone like that anywhere near my horse. If they are riding that poor donkey, I'm sure they won't even think twice before getting on your little filly. You need to get her out of there before its too late... I can't believe you would allow your horse to be near those idiots.


----------



## JustDressageIt

On another note entirely - Weezilla, it's great to see you around again! It seems I haven't seen you post much recently, or I could just be looking around the wrong forums..


----------



## Weezilla

Easy, people. Ashley is trying to make positive changes. Snarkiness wont help the critters. Give her a chance to process what she has learned and act on it.

Ashley, please keep posting. We only want to help you take good care of Barbie.


----------



## Weezilla

JustDressageIt said:


> On another note entirely - Weezilla, it's great to see you around again! It seems I haven't seen you post much recently, or I could just be looking around the wrong forums..


Hey there JDI! That's so sweet-you made my night:hug:


----------



## ApolloRider

I just think that she needs to get her horse away from those crazy people. If they do that to the little donkey they won't care about backing that little filly.. When they do who know what physical damage they will cause... That's something that can never be fixed. 

Get the horse out of there.


----------



## Elana

If a thread ever needed closing it is this one. It is a prime example of how ignorance is often abusive. 

Ignorance on the part of the person on the burro. Ignorance on the fact that if he is not gelded he will breed the horse. Ignorance on how horses should be fed. Ignorance on how horses should be cared for. 

I know you are trying to learn Princess Barbie.. but there seems to be a large gap here that is being filled by the ignorance of your friend sitting on that burro.. and anyone watching it not being able to see how wrong that is and saying something. 

I look at this and, as wrong as it is for me to think this way, I cannot help but think, "Typical Appalachia." This thread supports a very raw stereotype. 

I am sad for the animals mostly.. they are innocent. I am sad for the humans who perpetuate this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana

The biggest gap I see here is a plain lack of common sense which when coupled with ignorance is like mixing gas and fire and not expecting something to go very wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrincessBarbie

I am a beginner and don't know much about horses and other equines at all.I posted another video called Barbie's hay.It seems to me this forum is family owned it might not be but there's members on here that are family members.I asked one of the moderators if this forum was just for family or for everyone and they said it was for everyone.I am not ignorant I am a Virgo I just need a nicer guy in my life.I cook and clean and in the process of getting a job.Thank you for the advice I have got wiser.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

I'm sorry, but ridind a mini, letting a stallion in with your filly, starving your horse, wanting to break her out, not having enough money to keep her and expecting her to drink algae and bug infested water says one (or more) of the following 1) ignorance 2) you don't care or 3) sheer stupidity. 

You can ask ANY of my 5 year old students or some of my students with autism what do horses eat and they will say probably say hay. If you showed them that water and asked if anyone should drink from it they would say no. Even anyone who has never had a horse would know it need fresh water as EVERY ANIMAL does, guaranteed they would also know what a horse would eat... HAY. 

I'm honestly surprised at growing up in such a rural area where farming or keepinv farm animals is a way of life for many this simple fact would escape you!! 

This has NOTHING to do with you astrological sign, your pants size, whether you can cook and clean (which I probably wouldn't want to eat at your house if you don't know enough to give and animal fresh water), your boyfriend or how many licks it took to get to the center of a tootsie pop.

PS- this is an international forum. That means there are member from all over the WORLD. We all have the same response because its the proper one! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Anyone else at a total loss here?


----------



## franknbeans

Sure am. Not sure what to do, but hate to see this closed, because I do think perhaps the OP IS learning something....as frustrating as the process has been for many of us. THe only thing closing this will achieve is again put the mentality and lack of knowledge, resources, etc. back on a shelf where we don't see it or have to deal with it. It does NOT change the fact that people and animals really DO live like this. If we can help this ONE horse (and hopefully donkey, OP, etc) we have gained something. 

Since the majority of us don't live in areas that are as poor or remote as this, we really find it difficult to comprehend. I experienced much the same feeling in remote areas of Kenya this past spring. THey send their kids out with the herds (what I saw as lion bait, honestly), they live in houses made of cowdung and sticks-in ONE room, surrounded by cowdung.....the children are adorable, playful wonderful, and it was difficult to see young ones with such simple things as an umbilical hernia. In most of the world it would be fixed-here-the child (under 2) will likely die. 

Like I said-just because we close the thread, etc, it will not stop happening. At least this OP is on here and perhaps, just perhaps, learning ONE thing.


----------



## Jake and Dai

I, personally, do not believe we should close this thread as the OP is taking all of the advice on board as best she can given the circumstances she has described. She needs help and where better than to find help than on this forum?

I would just like to ask that we continue to offer advice, as frustrating as it may be sometimes, so that we can help her and her filly. I would also like to ask that everyone continues to post in a helpful manner as has been done up to this point.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

I came on the forum for help.If any of you has an I phone I will send you pictures new ones.I got new pictures of her.Anyone interested in the pictures let me know.I have shown them to another member.I can upload a video of her walking and so forth.Thank you for the advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Elana, I agree with everything you said, with the exception of closing the thread. Now, we can try to educate the OP and inform her if she does something extremely dangerous. We can answer her questions and hope the appropriate measures are taken to take our replies to heart. 

If the thread is closed, we will not know what happens to the filly and have no opportunity for educating her. As frustrating as it is, there's still a chance.


----------



## JustDressageIt

JustDressageIt said:


> PrincessBarbie:
> 
> 1) The bucket of water is a great start - but your horse needs access to a LOT more fresh water than that. The big tub of water with the algae in it? THAT'S the size of tub that those animals need access to, and it needs to be cleaned and refilled with fresh water _at least once per week_. Or you need to buy 10 of those smaller buckets and refill them all the time as they're emptied.
> 
> 2) That bale of hay is a good start, but she's going to need 1/3 to 1/2 of one of those bales per DAY.
> 
> 3) That donkey is TOO SMALL TO BE RIDDEN. Period. Now you know.
> 
> 4) Your horse is TOO YOUNG to be ridden, and SHOULDN'T be ridden until she's 3 at THE EARLIEST. She's immature looking, so waiting until she's 4 is a good idea. She does not need shoes until she's being ridden hard.
> *Please promise me that she won't be ridden until she's 3 years old at least, for her I would even wait until she's 4 years old.*


Please read this.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

As much as I personally (and clearly many other members!!!) am frustrated by this situation...if Princess Barbie truly wants to learn, and she is changing things, albeit slowly, then the thread should stay open.

*PrincessBarbie,* don't take this the wrong way (I tell my husband the same thing!), but College is seriously good for you! It exercises your mind in ways you don't get just reading on your own. You get exposed to things that you didn't think you'd like, or didn't even think of.

Now, I think that you might enjoy a couple of biology classes! At first they seem kinda boring, but you'll get into organisms and discuss a lot of stuff that might really help you with your horse. And on top of everything, you may be able to find some classes on Equines! I know that some schools, like UC Davis (where I was *supposed* to be this year =/), they offer Equine sciences etc, and specialize in animals. If you can find a local community college, and study hard and get good grades, you could even transfer to a bigger school and take those courses too!


I don't know about where you live, but I grew up super poor because of my mom, and my mom was afraid they'd take me, so she never applied for welfare or food stamps or anything...so when I decided to go to college, I went to the local community college at first...They have a really low billing rate, and I would go home with about a thousand dollars "extra" from just the financial aid money (NOT LOANS) each semester. That doesn't seem like a lot of money for two or three months, but when you have no job, no bus pass and very little food, it's very, very helpful. It's supposed to be spent on rent and housing to allow you to go to school, but I imagine it could also be used to buy some hay and an auto waterer for your horse.

Anyway, look, as with me and the others, it's nothing personal, but we see a lot of potential bad in the situation where you have your horse and how she is being cared for. It seems like most people feel that the animal is an innocent bystander...and you, even though you say you didn't know any better...should have known better. Think about what I said regarding school, and if you can't fix the problems or find a way to board, see if you can rehome her to someone who can take care of her needs properly. It's a crappy feeling, but as an adult, you gotta do what's right for those who can't help themselves...


----------



## franknbeans

demonwolfmoon said:


> As much as I personally (and clearly many other members!!!) am frustrated by this situation...if Princess Barbie truly wants to learn, and she is changing things, albeit slowly, then the thread should stay open.
> 
> *PrincessBarbie,* don't take this the wrong way (I tell my husband the same thing!), but College is seriously good for you! It exercises your mind in ways you don't get just reading on your own. You get exposed to things that you didn't think you'd like, or didn't even think of.
> 
> Now, I think that you might enjoy a couple of biology classes! At first they seem kinda boring, but you'll get into organisms and discuss a lot of stuff that might really help you with your horse. And on top of everything, you may be able to find some classes on Equines! I know that some schools, like UC Davis (where I was *supposed* to be this year =/), they offer Equine sciences etc, and specialize in animals. If you can find a local community college, and study hard and get good grades, you could even transfer to a bigger school and take those courses too!
> 
> 
> I don't know about where you live, but I grew up super poor because of my mom, and my mom was afraid they'd take me, so she never applied for welfare or food stamps or anything...so when I decided to go to college, I went to the local community college at first...They have a really low billing rate, and I would go home with about a thousand dollars "extra" from just the financial aid money (NOT LOANS) each semester. That doesn't seem like a lot of money for two or three months, but when you have no job, no bus pass and very little food, it's very, very helpful. It's supposed to be spent on rent and housing to allow you to go to school, but I imagine it could also be used to buy some hay and an *auto waterer *for your horse.
> 
> Anyway, look, as with me and the others, it's nothing personal, but we see a lot of potential bad in the situation where you have your horse and how she is being cared for. It seems like most people feel that the animal is an innocent bystander...and you, even though you say you didn't know any better...should have known better. Think about what I said regarding school, and if you can't fix the problems or find a way to board, see if you can rehome her to someone who can take care of her needs properly. It's a crappy feeling, but as an adult, you gotta do what's right for those who can't help themselves...



Forget the auto waterer-in some cases it is known as the human. All you need is water, a large bucket, barrel, old bathtub..... and the knowledge to use one to fill the other.


----------



## MissingStar

I think the most frustrating aspect of the OP's posts is that she seems to excuse issues away by claiming a lack of "horse knowledge". She has owned Barbie for nearly 2 years, plenty of time to have picked up the basics. 

OP, have you thought about taking an on-line equine management course? A better education in the subject would hopefully give you the confidence to stand up to your friend when he suggests doing something inappropriate with your filly, eg. twitching. Also, you shouldn't be so afraid of your friend that you daren't feed your own horse (please take note of the wealth of advice on this Forum with regard to nutrition). The relationship you have with your friend is not a healthy one for you or Barbie.

Judging by the photos at the start of this thread, Barbie did not "winter well". It's easy to make a horse look good on summer grass, but you need to be making plans for fall/winter now. Will your budget meet her needs?

I bought my first horse at your age. However, I had been riding since the age of three, so the experience wasn't nearly as daunting for me. I had also secured a full-time job and made sure I could afford the commitment. 

As for finding a good man, I can't help you with that one, OP. I do believe you shouldn't be beholding to anyone financially or otherwise, personal independence is very important. I knew mine was a keeper when he turned up for our first date with a bunch of carrots instead of flowers! After 14 years together we share everything except the horse bills. They're mine, all mine and that's just as it should be.


----------



## franknbeans

I think this may be a case of "you don't know what you don't know.".


----------



## FeatheredFeet

If this message thread is closed, then Ashley will have nobody to ask for further problems or questions. While she has been a bit slow in doing what we have suggested, she HAS done it. 

This young lady has been surrounded by people who have not informed her well. She knows this and is trying her best (I believe) to listen to what is said here. She might not get everything correct right away, but things are improving. At least I think that is what I see.

Close this message thread and we've lost her and her horse. 

Lizzie


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ashley,

I saw the video and thankfully it looks as though your filly is not lethargic (exhausted/drained of energy) which means she isn't as bad as she could be. That being said, you need to educate yourself on what the requirements for a horse are.

I can tell you, but to understand it fully you must research more about it. 

1. Clean water
2. Hay
3. Pasture
4. Salt/minerals

*There are exceptions* (which I won't get into) but that is the basic list. A horse always needs clean water, a large portion of hay depending on their weight requirements and their energy requirements, pasture to not only graze in but to stretch their legs and get some exercise, and salt and minerals to encourage drinking and fill their nutritional needs.

Notice how grain isn't on there? It's because grain is something that people give their horses for

a) more energy as their needs cannot be met only by hay
b) With added vitamins in minerals to complete their diet if they aren't able to gain those nutrients from their environment

Notice I didn't say supplements.

Supplements are things that fill in the holes (deficiences) of each individual horse's nutritional needs. These mainly relate to deficiencies (things the horse is lacking in) that could come from the environment. Maybe the area is known for lacking in selenium. You find these out usually by testing the hay or getting a blood panel done on your horse.

Is this making sense, OP?

You should not exercise a skinny horse, ever. They don't have enough energy to use while working and also to keep their body running. They will lose even more weight despite stuffing them full of food.

However you should not be riding her anyway as she is too young and cannot happily support you, nor does she have the education to understand what is going on, and she is still developing herself so she needs all the energy she does consume to go towards that.

Make sense?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Good advice. What she CAN do with Barbie now, is to put a halter on her and have her walk quietly by her side. Walk for a while with the words 'Walk on" and then, after several steps, "whoa" and stop. Pet her briefly, tell her "Good girl" and do it again. Walk in straight lines first and then large circles. Make the number of steps you take, very different each time. Practice this by holding the rope from both sides. 

Later and only later and when she has this down thoroughly, you can tell her 'Trot' and do the same thing. This way, she will have learned three of her first words. Do not trot with her, until she knows 'Walk on" and "Whoa" very well.

Make absolutely sure that nobody goes to her when you are not there. I have a dreadful feeling that the man riding the donkey, might be trying it with Barbie and that will NOT be good. 

Lizzie


----------



## MoonshinePaint

[/ATTACH]

heres two photos of Barbie Ashley sent me. I have been talking to her in pm and she sent me these two photos and as she had mentioned in the thread she has new photos. so I asked her if it was ok if I post em so everyone can see and help with their opinions


----------



## Kayella

She is looking much better! She's now starting to look her age. You're doing a great job so far with her, Barbie. There's just a bit more that needs to be done. She should get hay every day, at least 10 pounds. The more exercise she gets the better, especially for a growing girl like her. The more water she drinks the better. My yearling would drink 6-7 bucket fulls of that bucket you have for Barbie all in one day. Especially with summer coming along they're going to be drinking more to regulate body temp and take in what they're sweating. Having loose salt available to her would be good as well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Kayella said:


> She is looking much better! She's now starting to look her age. You're doing a great job so far with her, Barbie. There's just a bit more that needs to be done. She should get hay every day, at least 10 pounds. *The more exercise she gets the better*, especially for a growing girl like her. The more water she drinks the better. My yearling would drink 6-7 bucket fulls of that bucket you have for Barbie all in one day. Especially with summer coming along they're going to be drinking more to regulate body temp and take in what they're sweating. Having loose salt available to her would be good as well.


I think it should be clarified that we do NOT mean ride her, or lunge her. But handle her and turn her loose to run around. Maybe "chase her" with the whip to encourage her to stretch out.


----------



## Kayella

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think it should be clarified that we do NOT mean ride her, or lunge her. But handle her and turn her loose to run around. Maybe "chase her" with the whip to encourage her to stretch out.


Yes, thanks for clearing that up! By exercise I meant as much turn-out as she can get. She is still too immature to be riding or lunging her.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

She does look a bit better I think. I'd like to see her wormed now. And I do think she needs to be worked 'in hand'. As she gets older and stronger, if she hasn't alreayd been worked in hand and only chased about, then she might become difficult to catch and/or train. 

How much work in hand has she had or is she getting? Chasing about will not teach her much, except to run from people yelling and holding a whip. Her in hand work should have started two years ago, when Ashley first got her.

As for breeding, which Ashley has mentioned, I do not consider her being breeding quality at this point. Pretty girl but not to pass on the next generation. If she were bred, I don't think Ashley would be likely to find a home for her, much outside the same area, where people are not particularly knowledgeable it seems.

Lizzie


----------



## PrincessBarbie

Where she is young I need to be patient with her because I don't want her to think it's a bad experience if it comes down to her being hard to handle and I would have to get rough with her.I want to be gentle with her most of the time.I do want to make a note that she was born with striped feet and I have never seen striped feet on a horse before until I got her.Her foot got bruised by a big rock the other day.Thank you for the opinions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yes, patient but also firm. Gentle is not a good word to use as a horse's gentle is different to gentle that you use with people. 

Firm in such that she is to be given space and loves when she does a good job, and to be immediately corrected if she does something you don't want.


----------



## PrincessBarbie

That's right,I do correct her when she is in the wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

How much real in-hand work do you do with her? At her age, she should be very well handled by now and walking nicely in a halter, since you've had her for a long time. In her pictures, she looks pretty quiet. However, after she gets in better condition, she will likely feel better and be more active.

Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ashley, she does look MUCH better.

I just wanted to give you encouragement in the in-hand (leading) department. I bought my gelding as a two-year-old stud colt who was virtually unhandled. He was 15hh and 1200lbs, so he was a big boy who didn't know how to lead or anything. He hadn't even been haltered at all in six months (before that he got turned out maybe once a month). Within two weeks of being firm and working with him every day, I had him leading perfectly and standing tied like a gentleman. Granted, I already had experience with ground training, but it's not as difficult as you might imagine. The biggest keys are consistency and a firm, but fair, hand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonshinePaint

yea she does look better. now just work on leading and trust. One you can handle her you can work on her picking up her feet better and introducing her to stuff make if fun when you work with her . How does she lead?? im sure she has had a halter on before but how long has is been?? she so cute tho!


----------



## Elana

Yes she does look better. One thing of note is she is very cow hocked. This is common in a horse that is recovering from malnutrition. 

I suggested the thread be closed but if the majority says no, then that is fine with me. I saw that guy riding that burro and all I could think is "ENOUGH." 

BTW Ashley you are better off living alone than with a man who does not treat you well. The more you rely on someone else.. especially someone who does not treat you well (or treats you like you are their property) the harder it will be to break away. Personal experience talking here.

Good luck with your horse. Keep the hay coming. Handle her every day. Pick up her feet. Teach her to move over.. teach her that pressure from your hand on her side means move your hind end over (do it in both directions). Teach her to back up. Lots of things you can teach on the ground. 

good luck. Keep the hay coming, the fresh water coming, regular farrier work coming. Worm her every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## greentree

Someone who can draw on the pictures really should critique Barbie.... I think she is ADORABLE! We really need to get one of these new pictures on Ashley's avatar. 

Anyway, I think the mare has a lovely shoulder, withers run well into her back, and her hip looks fairly long. She toes out a bit in the back, and her neck is a bit heavy on the underside.

That is all I really see in these photos, but Ashley is right, she is very pretty!

Nancy


----------



## equiniphile

Barbie, if you'd like a detailed critique, I'd be more than happy to draw angles on one of the pictures for you. I'm glad she's looking better.


----------



## Critter sitter

shes looking good


----------



## PastureSongs

I have followed this thread from start to finish (I'm supposed to be cleaning, oops) and I have to say, I'm glad she's looking better.

OP, I live in a small town in the lower part of Kentucky and we, as a whole, are not a very wealthy community at all. There are almost no jobs, little options for education and little resources to call on within the county. I understand how hard it is to find work, especially without an education and how hard it can be sometimes. Even $3 - $5 for a square bale is a lot when compared to the income of the community and you personally.
But when it comes to owning an animal, sacrifices have to be made. I currently have 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 rats and a fish, plus caring for my neighbor's dog and I do go without food and things I need and would like to have at times to make sure they have what they need. I do not have a phone, my iPod was a gift from almost 4 years ago, my computer is cheap walmart computer because it was that or nothing, my TV was a gift, and it's hardly on to save money so I can have these other things. I've been wearing the same clothes for two years, most of them for longer.
I could have a good computer or a cell phone, new clothes, all that jazz, but I chose to have animals instead. And I'm okay with that.

I take random odd jobs from anywhere I can so I can have extra money to go to a barn to visit the horse I love.

I'm glad you're doing better, but please keep up researching and seriously sit down to consider what you might do if push comes to shove and times get hard. Come winter time, that barn will have to be stacked to the brim with hay because she will not have the option of grass as much as she would in the warmer months, and as she grows, she will need more food. 

Start taking any weird jobs you can, mow grass, clean barns for people, walk dogs, pet sit, clean houses, yard sale, wash cars, run errands for older people. Whatever you have to do to get that money together for food for your horse. 

I read once that 'one should never prolong the suffering of an animal for fear of a broken heart.' This applies to a lot of things, including selling or rehoming an animal because you cannot properly care for it.


Also, if you are with someone who does not treat your right, and I mean does not support you, talks down to you, ignores you, lies to you, leave him. And girl, if he lays a finger on you or your horse, put him in his place and hit the road or make him get out one. Never, ever, ever, put up with blatant disrespect and mistreatment or you or the people and things you love. Men are not even worth it.


----------



## LilWillie

PrincessBarbie said:


> Yes she does.As far as her soreness goes it might just be were she is not used to her horseshoes or maybe she has an ingrown I don't know but I will check it out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any updates on Princess Barbie? Is she still sore? How long ago did you have her shod? I'd love to see more videos of her, preferably without the creepy guys.


----------



## tinyliny

To those members who have been so very patient, kind and given thoughtful advice, from a compassionate viewpoint, BRAVO!!!


----------



## PrincessBarbie

I won't put up with a man's nonsense.Her soreness is better she had steped on a big railroad rock and bruised her foot.I would be more than happy to have you to draw the lines for me equine.i am doing my best with her.Thank you for the feedback.I do have a question what is the purpose of a burro if it can't be ridden at all?I am just curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

So glad to hear things are going better. When you next visit her, you might go around and pick up any big rocks which could pose a problem. Just stick them all up in one place against a fence line. I see you have a wheelbarrow there, so it should be fairly easy to do.

Donkeys are used for all kinds of things. The bigger ones are often used as pack animals and especially in other countries. They also pull carts in this country and others. Many are ridden across the world. It is also true, that thousands are not treated very well. Certainly, mini or smaller Donkeys, should not be ridden by anyone, over 60 lbs. Mules are used in much the same way. When I first came to the US, I used to ride a very large, white Mule. She was a wonderful ride. Did you ever discover if the donkey in the pasture with your mare, has been gelded?

Keep up the good work.

Lizzie


----------



## equiniphile

Can you have someone hold her for you to take pictures from the front, back and side? At her age she's still growing as changing, but I can give you an idea of what her proportions are like now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

If you go onto my profile page you can see a whole album of my mini donks pulling a cart, amongst other things. We bred them to be mini sized so the point of them is to be a strong, hardy drafting (pulling) animal that needs less space and food then larger animals. Like FF said, they can carry small loads, but they are more valuable as cart animals then riding animals. 

Even if you could ride one you wouldn't want to. Your feet would be dragging on thr grounf and they are slow compared to their long legged friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

And it *IS *animal abuse, for adults or teens to be riding Miniature Horses, Donks or Mules. Unfortunately, we see it constantly on Youtube. 

Lizzie


----------



## PrincessBarbie

Yea that would be neat for Sedrick to pull a cart.Donkeys are awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

You still haven't answered my question, as to whether or not he is gelded. Very important, since you said your mare was in season. Evan though he is quite a bit smaller than her, if not gelded, he could possibly breed her. If as you said earlier, he is a Mule, then you don't need to worry.

Lizzie


----------



## PrincessBarbie

He's not gelded at all.He is only about 5hh tall so I don't believe he can reach a 14.1hh mare as small as he is.Barbie is doing a lot better I am going to measure her weight and height she is 56 inches tall and I am 70 percent sure on that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

If he wants to breed her bad enough they WILL find a way to make it happen. Mares have been known to lay down so the smaller stallion can breed them. I have seen a mare put herself in a ditch so the stallion could get her.

They are determined creatures when they want something bad enough.


----------



## GamingGrrl

Mares are bred on accident (a 100% preventable one too) by smaller stallions ALL the time because of ignorance! Nature finds a way, she will lay down, squat, or find some other way to help him out but it will happen!
You need to seperate them, move your mare, or get that donkey gelded. 
There's no reason for an everyday ordinary animal to not be neutered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonshinePaint

I told ya op last week that if he wasn't gelded she would lay down or something else to let him breed to her. :-/ if I was you I would have your vet some out and see if she is pregnant and geld the donkey at that time. cuzz it can stunt her growth.


----------



## franknbeans

MoonshinePaint said:


> I told ya op last week that if he wasn't gelded she would lay down or something else to let him breed to her. :-/ if I was you I would have your vet some out and see if she is pregnant and geld the donkey at that time. cuzz it can stunt her growth.


If she is bred it can do a whole lot more than "stunt her growth". Just saying. OP-this is getting ridiculous. You keep saying you want the best for her, etc....yet you leave her in with an intact mini donk. UGH.:evil:


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I really do think the OP has been given a ton of good avice on this forum. It remains to be seen, whether or not she truly thinks enough of her horse, to take it all in and make changes. Obviously she has in some cases. 

Yes, I'd like to see the area cleaned up. I hope the OP continues to purchase hay very regularly and provide clean water. While the Donkey is very tiny, I'd certainly like to see them separated. That mare is too young, not in good enough condition and not breeding quality, to be bred. 

And a kick in the pants to the idiot who rides the tiny Donkey.

Lizzie


----------



## PastureSongs

Yeah, if she ends up pregnant, I'm not seeing it ending well.


----------



## Elana

FeatheredFeet said:


> I really do think the OP has been given a ton of good avice on this forum. It remains to be seen, whether or not she truly thinks enough of her horse, to take it all in and make changes. Obviously she has in some cases.
> 
> Yes, I'd like to see the area cleaned up. I hope the OP continues to purchase hay very regularly and provide clean water. *While the Donkey is very tiny, I'd certainly like to see them separated. That mare is too young, not in good enough condition and not breeding quality, to be bred.*
> 
> And a kick in the pants to the idiot who rides the tiny Donkey.
> 
> Lizzie


Yes.. and regardless of how good she would be to breed to a TWH.. this cross with a burro would be a nightmare!


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

Any updates?


----------



## SarahSch

Hi Ashley,
I haven't posted in this thread yet but have followed from the beginning.
I hope you are making progress with all the things you've been trying to improve on with Barbie.
I noticed you hadn't replied regarding if she has been handled, how is she leading with a halter and lead line? 

Sarah


----------



## PrincessBarbie

Sometimes she is hard to handle she has not been lead much.On Tuesday night she got out of the gate at the top of the hill because there is bears around there and I left it open so me and my friend had to go get her she acted up when my friend caught her, it would've been better if she had a halter the one I got her was too big and actually it was a yearling size it is out in the field somewhere so my friend had no choice but to tie the rope to her neck and lead her by truck I do want to make a note he says he has to get tags for his horse trailer and get the lights to work on it that's the reason why the horse trailer couldn't be used.When we were almost to the gate she fell and my friend was dragging her I told him to stop I thought she was dead but thank God she was alive she was just wore out my friend lead her to the gate and came back and got the truck she does have a couple of scratches.She is doing fine now this will not happen again at all she will go in the barn in the night time when I have to go somewhere.If you have concerns or questions about this let me know and I will answer truthfully about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux

Good lord, PrincessBarbie. You just seem to fall into one catastrophe after another with that poor horse. Did we establish that you had options to move your horse to another location?


----------



## PastureSongs

So, you left the gate open, and she got out, and you guys tied her by her neck and literally dragged her behind a truck.

Bless this little filly's heart.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I'm sorry, but this goes from bad to worse. You left a gate open and didn't expect her to get out? You seem not to have worked with her, enough to lead her without problems? You don't have a halter which fits properly? You tie a rope around her neck and pull her behind a truck? She falls and gets dragged?

Am I saying this correctly?

If so, find a new, responsible and knowledgeable home for this horse, asap. You and your friend, should not own a horse. Any horse. 

You've had her two years, but no halter which fits? You have not worked with her enough to lead her? This is a very bad accident waiting to happen. If there are bears in the area, what difference does it make if the gate is left open? 

I thought you were doing well with her, but there constantly seems to be problems and getting worse. I am truly shocked now.

If my little granddaughters, did half the things we have seen here, they would no longer have a horse of their own. 

Lizzie


----------



## JustDressageIt

You left the gate open, the horse got out, and was dragged behind a truck. 

Give this horse away to someone who can care for it.


----------



## jumanji321

If anyone dared mention roping my horse and dragging her behind their truck, you can bet I would be yelling at them and refusing their "knowledge". Poor girl, her neck is probably in pretty rough shape now.


----------



## Shoebox

You dragged you horse. Behind a truck. By the neck. And you've not gotten a vet out? You don't know that she's fine, she fell and was dragged. She could very easily have damage you can't see.

She needs to get somewhere to someone who can care for her and I am really doubting that'll happen. My heart breaks for this poor filly.


----------



## Roperchick

You DRAG a fallen horse, by the neck, behind a truck....
And you think the only problems she's going to have are a few cuts And scrapes?.....


You are very lucky the horse didn't end up like this:
Man accused of dragging horse behind truck


Please give this horse to someone else will actually take proper care of her and TRAIN her.


----------



## CandyCanes

Honestly... Right now I don't give a **** how you can't afford to buy her a bale of hay, but you can buy a new computer. 
That's absolutely no excuse whatsoever for you to DRAG your horse behind a lorry. If I was in your area I would have had the SPCA out to you a long time a go.
Harsh but real.


----------



## amp23

Normally I'm not one to jump into something like this. But you drug your horse behind a truck and thought nothing of it?! It's one thing to lead them while in/on some type or vehicle, many of us have done that, but to drag her across the ground and not worry if she's hurt her neck is unbelievable. I hate to join the bandwagon but you should NOT have a horse.


----------



## Endiku

If your horse can not even be lead around on a leadline yet, and you had to pull her behind a truck...and you can't afford the correct feeds, water, or or health care for this mare...I'm going to have to agree with everyone else. You need to get rid of her.

I currently have a 21 month old who I've been working with since late December who was severely neglected to the point of abuse, and who has suffered extreme trauma just like your horse. I had her leading like an old school horse within 2 months and she already hard ties, picks up and holds her feet, bathes, leads, yields to pressure, backs up on command, loads into trailers, and isn't pushy about her meals. It is not hard to teach a two year old to lead well enough to bring it in from a dangerous situation...and its inexcusable to not have a halter that fits her. Sell her and be done with it. Maybe you can find a nice place to get riding lessons if you still want to be around horses.


----------



## GamingGrrl

Absolutely disgusting. This has gone to far.

Get rid of this horse NOW, and get some common sense.

I think you've kept this animal from the life it deserves for long enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto

Aint no way-- i think were being trolld! Who would run a horse behind a truck till they fell over dog tired then drag them then come here and say they did that? :think:


----------



## Sunny

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/i-am-getting-4-month-old-100042/

Had this been brought to attention? The OP was banned but now has a new account?


----------



## SlideStop

Wow, I wonder what happened to Baxter... 

I'm getting knots in my stomach things of all the possibilities... Slaughter bound, preventable accident (like being dragged by the neck by a truck), starved...

It sounds like this mare is on the same path.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

princess barbie needs turned into animal control for animal abuse for starving that poor cute filly. Any other member live in virginia near her?


----------



## franknbeans

She is pretty far from anyone I think. This just angers me beyond belief. Poor little mare.


----------



## toto

How do you know that other poster is the op to this thread? You assume because her name has barbi in it and a sorrel twh filly.


----------



## Shoebox

toto said:


> How do you know that other poster is the op to this thread? You assume because her name has barbi in it and a sorrel twh filly.


Well, we don't know for sure. But both posters are from Virginia. Both are about spotted TWH with Barbie in the name. Both posters have a VERY similar way of typing. There are differences too, but the similarities are convincing.


----------



## WesternTale

^ it seems pretty legit tho, since the OP said she got her when she was 4 months old.
This thread makes me want to drive to get that filly myself.


----------



## Golden Horse

Oh my! Well done that troll, well played.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

There was this too...

http://www.horseforum.com/gaited-horses/tennessee-walker-pinto-horse-97246/

It does sound like our Ashley Brown from Grundy,VA., the OP here. 

I do think Ashley has been given tons more advice, than almost anyone else who has had a membership here. I do believe she has taken some of that advice. Whether or not she has kept doing what has been suggested over the years, we will never know. 

What we do know, is that Ashley just does not have nearly enough experience, to be a horse owner. And neither does her 'friend'. It has become painfully obvious, that the filly and any other horse they own, is not in good hands and likely could be classed as abused.

A few Google searches for newspapers and forums in the area, will show you the environment, in which Ashley has found herself. I truly think she knows no better and is definitely not a troll. Her guileless questions and telling of her troubles here, shows us that she really knows no better. I am not excusing her in any way, however. She does need to understand that her filly needs to be in a better home.

Maybe if someone in the breed, can contact the sire's owner, he or she might be able to help. Or anyone knowledgeable in the area. At this point, someone in the area, does need to step in and help the filly and indeed, help Ashley Brown understand that horse ownership, is not for her. If this means contacting local authorities, then so be it, but something must be done.

Lizzie


----------



## PastureSongs

I wonder if there would be any way to get the humane society on her.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

PastureSongs said:


> I wonder if there would be any way to get the humane society on her.


How big is Grundy? too big to find the lot with this horse in it and call AC? We have the OPs statements here in writing...


----------



## Chevaux

PastureSongs said:


> I wonder if there would be any way to get the humane society on her.


I'm wondering that too. That hard done by filly needs help and PrincessBarbie needs a mentor.


----------



## SlideStop

I think the town has less the 2,000 people. How many Ashley Brown's in their early 20's (i think she said she was 22) could their be?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

This is getting way out of hand. It sounds like you are rounding up a posse, using the OP's full name, her town and saying the size of the town and that she can't be all that hard to find. That's just plain old vigilantism, and not what Horse Forum is about. 

I understand that you are concerned for the well-being of this horse, and that it seems to be going from bad to worse. So many caring members have offered so much great advice. Unfortunately, sometimes offering advice is all that you can do. 


Also, if you truly suspect a troll, the correct thing to do is make a report, please.
for the time being, this thread is temporarily closed for review.


----------

